# Sticky  Android Mobile App Updates List



## Bokonon

Latest Tesla APK info:
https://www.apkmirror.com/apk/tesla-motors-inc/tesla-motors/
Tesla 4.16.0-1522 (2022-12-20)
Tesla 4.15.1-1483 (2022-12-03)
Tesla 4.14.4-1455 (2022-11-20)
Tesla 4.14.3-1431 (2022-11-10)
Tesla 4.14.2-1411 (2022-11-04)
Tesla 4.14.1-1395 (2022-10-19)
Tesla 4.14.0-1377 (2022-10-17)
Tesla 4.13.3-1334 (2022-10-05)
Tesla 4.13.0-1308 (2022-09-20)
Tesla 4.12.0-1257 (2022-08-30)
Tesla 4.11.2-1215 (2022-08-11)
Tesla 4.11.1-1195 (2022-08-01)
Tesla 4.11.0-1155 (2022-07-15)
Tesla 4.10.0-1111 (2022-06-29)
Tesla 4.9.2-1087 (2022-06-18)
Tesla 4.9.1-1067 (2022-06-06)
Tesla 4.9.0-1051 (2022-05-25)
Tesla 4.8.1-1032 (2022-05-09)
Tesla 4.8.0-1025 (2022-04-28)
Tesla 4.7.3-983 (2022-04-18)
Tesla 4.7.2-958 (2022-04-08)
Tesla 4.7.1-927 (2022-03-25)
Tesla 4.7.0-910 (2022-03-15)
Tesla 4.6.1-891 (2022-03-01)
Tesla 4.6.0-885 (2022-02-17)
Tesla 4.5.1-864 (2022-01-29)
Tesla 4.5.0-858 (2022-01-27)
Tesla 4.4.4-847 (2022-01-12)
Tesla 4.4.3-832 (2022-01-11)

Older versions:


> Greetings, all!
> 
> This is the Android-specific version of the iOS Mobile App Updates thread, intended to track and log changes to the Tesla app for Android. As with the iOS thread, please comment below with changes, bugs/issues and other thoughts that you encounter in the Tesla Android app, and I will integrate them into this initial post. Bullet points *in boldface text* represent Tesla's official release notes for a particular version.
> 
> Tesla 4.4.2-828 (2021-12-24)
> Tesla 4.4.1-824 (2021-12-22)
> Tesla 4.4.0-810 (2021-12-14)
> Tesla 4.3.1-777 (2021-12-07)
> Tesla 4.3.0-766 (2021-11-18)
> Tesla 4.2.3-742 (2021-11-01)
> Version 4.2.2-737 (2021-10-27)
> 
> Version 4.2.0-693 (2021-10-12)
> 
> Adjust Charge Current, Scheduled Departure or Scheduled Charging for your car's current location (*)
> Enable Bioweapon Defense Mode on supported cars (*)
> Access your car's Owner's Manual and updated video guides under the Service tab
> View Solar troubleshooting steps and videos under the Energy Service tab
> *Vehicle software version 2021.36+ required.
> Version 4.1.1-667 (2021-10-14)
> 
> New Android widgets to view vehicle status
> Solar and Powerwall supports Tesla-maintained utility rate plans. Utility rate plans now support seasons, multiple peak periods, and buy & sell energy prices
> Powerwall's Time-Based Control mode supports the updated rate plans to more accurately use energy from Powerwall when power is expensive and charge from other sources when power is at its cheapest
> Version 4.0.1 (2021-09-08)
> 
> Refreshed vehicle and energy homepage
> Streamlined Summon experience
> Enhanced phone key support - vehicle no longer needs to be selected
> Send commands to vehicle immediately upon opening app
> Use Go Off-Grid to seamlessly disconnect your home from the Grid with Powerwall
> Shop the Tesla catalog and view and manage your orders (available in select countries)
> View Supercharging history and ability to pay outstanding Supercharging or service balance (available in select countries)
> Version 3.10.11-443 (2021-04-06) - Minor fixes and improvements
> Version 3.10.9 (2020-11-03) - Minor fixes and improvements
> Version 3.10.8 (2020-09-01) - Minor fixes and improvements
> Version 3.10.7 (2020-07-01) - Minor fixes and improvements
> 
> (not in the official release notes, but this version adds the Zero G wheel visualizations to the app)
> Version 3.10.6 (6/10/2020) - Minor fixes and improvements
> Version 3.10.5 (4/21/2020) - Minor fixes and improvements
> Version 3.10.4 (3/4/2020) - Minor fixes and improvements
> Version 3.10.3 (12/19/2019) - Minor fixes and improvements
> 
> "Upgrades" menu option
> Version 3.10.2 (11/24/2019) - Minor fixes and improvements
> 
> Unlock with NFC on B-pillar
> Numeric charge limit (% or miles) displayed when adjusting the limit on the Charging screen
> Version 3.10.1 (10/17/2019) - Minor fixes and improvements
> Version 3.10 (9/26/2019) - Minor fixes and improvements
> 
> Vent windows (requires software V10)
> Version 3.9.1 (8/19/2019) - Minor fixes and improvements
> Version 3.9.0 (8/12/2019)
> 
> View your solar production for any historical day, month, year, or lifetime
> Download your solar production and battery usage data
> Version 3.8.6 (7/3/2019) - Minor fixes and improvements
> Version 3.8.5 (6/4/2019) - Minor fixes and improvements
> Version 3.8.4 (4/26/2019) - Minor fixes and improvements
> Version 3.8.3 (4/2/2019) - Minor fixes and improvements
> Version 3.8.2 (2/22/2019) - Minor fixes and improvements
> 
> Activate Sentry Mode from the Controls menu
> Version 3.8.1 (2/6/2019) - Minor fixes and improvements
> Version 3.8.0 (12/21/2018)
> 
> *When you precondition your vehicle, you can now turn on, off, or adjust any of your seat heaters. If it's available in your car, you'll also be able to turn on your steering wheel heater. Note: Requires vehicle software version 2018.48.12 or later. *
> *In addition, an indicator on the Inbox shows you when you have new messages.*
> Schedule service from within the app.
> Version 3.7.0 (12/5/2018)
> 
> *You can now view nearby charging options in the Charging screen. Tap a location to start vehicle navigation. Note: Requires car software version 2018.48 or above.*
> Version 3.6.2 (11/14/2018) - Minor fixes and improvements
> Version 3.6.1 (10/22/2018) - Minor fixes and improvements
> 
> More reliable calendar sync
> Version 3.6.0 (9/25/2018)
> 
> *Start Navigation in your car using the share feature in your favorite phone apps*
> *Allow passengers to quickly control media*
> *Start and cancel software updates on your car*
> *Note: the above features require car software version 2018.39 or later*
> 
> Version 3.5.0 (9/10/2018)
> 
> *The Inbox organizes all of your messages in one place, which you can access from the Settings menu*
> Version 3.4.4 (8/27/2018) - Minor fixes and improvements
> 
> Adds persistent notification icon for quick access to app, lock/unlock, trunk, frunk
> Version 3.4.3 (8/2/2018)
> 
> *Powerwall customers participating in Grid Services programs now know when their systems are benefiting the grid and can track Grid Services energy and power usage.*
> *Model 3 owners can access support videos about their vehicle features*
> *Storm Watch: for Powerwall customers with backup and in selected regions, Tesla will automatically detect incoming storms and store energy.*
> You can log into the app even if you do not have a Tesla product associated with your account yet, but have a Model 3 reservation. You will be able to view Model 3 support videos and access your loot box.
> Version 3.4.2 (7/9/2018) - Minor fixes and improvements
> Version 3.4.1 (6/20/2018)
> 
> *Limit vehicle speed and acceleration with Speed Limit Mode. Maximum vehicle speed can be set between 50-90 mph (80-145 km/h). *
> *NOTE: Requires vehicle software version 2018.24 or above.*
> Summon available for Model 3 with 2018.24+ and EAP activated (pending confirmation)
> Version 3.4.0 (5/18/2018)
> 
> *Powerwall Time-Based Control is now available in select regions; use when energy costs vary through the day.*
> Version 3.3.6 (4/25/2018) - Minor fixes and improvements
> Version 3.3.5 (4/6/2018) - Minor fixes and improvements
> 
> Adds phone key "info" button with troubleshooting tips
> Fixes fingerprint authentication for keyless driving
> Version 3.3.4 (3/24/2018) - Minor fixes and improvements
> Version 3.3.3 (3/14/2018) - Minor fixes and improvements
> Baseline
> 
> Use phone as key
> Check charging status, start/stop charging, set charge limit
> Remote climate control
> Remote lock / unlock
> Flash lights / honk horn
> Open/close charge port door
> Release trunk / frunk
> Monitor vehicle status, location and speed


----------



## mig

Bokonon said:


> Funny you should suggest this, I was just about to start a thread to discuss issues/experiences specific to Android app users (mostly concerning the performance of phone-as-key, since it is allegedly less reliable than with iOS). But I like this idea better... it's much more comprehensive and structured.


FYI, Android phone-as-key has *drastically* improved not related to 3.3.3 version of the app (possibly with the 4.9 firmware?) The phone-key went from almost-never-works to hasn't-failed-yet sometime in the past couple weeks. Unfortunately I got into the habit of turning bluetooth off/on before walking up to the car so that I never noticed *when* exactly it was fixed (just noticed last week I didn't have to do that anymore)


----------



## mig

mig said:


> FYI, Android phone-as-key has *drastically* improved not related to 3.3.3 version of the app (possibly with the 4.9 firmware?) The phone-key went from almost-never-works to hasn't-failed-yet sometime in the past couple weeks. Unfortunately I got into the habit of turning bluetooth off/on before walking up to the car so that I never noticed *when* exactly it was fixed (just noticed last week I didn't have to do that anymore)


I may have spoke too soon. Twice in the last 2 days I've had to cycle Bluetooth to get the phone-key to connect. Arrgh. Maybe an issue with 3.3.3 on Android? (I have no idea)

Moderators: Oops should my posts be in @Bokonon's thread instead?


----------



## KGTES

mig said:


> I may have spoke too soon. Twice in the last 2 days I've had to cycle Bluetooth to get the phone-key to connect. Arrgh. Maybe an issue with 3.3.3 on Android? (I have no idea)
> 
> Moderators: Oops should my posts be in @Bokonon's thread instead?


@mig, what phone are you using?

Also, it may 'seem' like the iOS app has more functionality than the Android counterpart, but that may just be the updates are listed on the app listing in their respective app stores.
Can you confirm that the Android app can do all of the things listed above in the list for the iOS app?


----------



## mig

I'm using a Nexus 5X.

Yes, the Android app seems to have the same functionality as the iPhone app (except no voice commands, I tried "Hey Google, open the funk" and it just searched for "trunks" on Google )


----------



## SoFlaModel3

mig said:


> Moderators: Oops should my posts be in @Bokonon's thread instead?


Done


----------



## LucyferSam

I think 3.3.3 actually reduced the quality of the phone as key... I hadn't had to do the airplane mode cycle to get it to connect once since I got 2018.4.9 on the car and the app update before 3.3.3 the same night, but since updating to 3.3.3 a few days ago I'm averaging once a day needing to cycle airplane mode. Curiously, once the app even showed the phone as key connected, but the car didn't. On the bright side, with the version before 3.3.3 I'd occasionally have issues connecting remotely via cellular to turn the heat on, and haven't had any trouble with that since the update.


----------



## Bokonon

Version 3.3.4 is now available with "minor fixes and improvements".

@LucyferSam I'm curious as to whether the update helps with your phone-as-key experience.


----------



## LucyferSam

Bokonon said:


> Version 3.3.4 is now available with "minor fixes and improvements".
> 
> @LucyferSam I'm curious as to whether the update helps with your phone-as-key experience.


Testing it this week, it has definitely been better than last week. I had to cycle the blue tooth once the first day on 3.3.4, but that was right after connecting to my fitbit which definitely creates problems in the bluetooth stack. Haven't had to cycle again though some times it take a while to connect. I do find it odd that the phone still connects to the rest of the system much faster than the phone as key part, and in the one instance I had to cycle it the phone showed up on the screen as connected but would not connect as a key.


----------



## Reliev

Has anyone tried the app at a supercharger yet? Example if you need 80% to leave will itmsemd you a push notification?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

relidtm said:


> Has anyone tried the app at a supercharger yet? Example if you need 80% to leave will itmsemd you a push notification?


I'm assuming yes though I haven't tried. The app sends you a push notification when charging is complete (if you enable it) so you should be covered.

Of course I hope I didn't make a mistake assuming this because the iOS version does it


----------



## Reliev

I just don't want to get an idle charge  if it gets to 83-85-90 who cares right? with kids its easy to lose track of time.


----------



## LucyferSam

relidtm said:


> Has anyone tried the app at a supercharger yet? Example if you need 80% to leave will itmsemd you a push notification?


Yes, it sends you a notification when the car hits the level it has calculated you need to continue on your route as well as when it hits your preset charge level.


----------



## Reliev

thanks that is what I assumed just wanted to make sure call me over-eager to use a supercharger


----------



## Argyle

3.3.5 is out.

They added a new info button next to the phone key status... It just lets you know that if you're having problems, you should try turning Bluetooth off and back on.

Fingerprint authentication actually works now if you try to use keyless driving.

No idea what else changed.


----------



## Bokonon

Argyle said:


> 3.3.5 is out.
> They added a new info button next to the phone key status... It just lets you know that if you're having problems, you should try turning Bluetooth off and back on.
> Fingerprint authentication actually works now if you try to use keyless driving.
> No idea what else changed.


Thanks! Added these changes to the first post.

Random thought/speculation: based on their job openings, I can see that Tesla uses Xamarin (a cross-platform development environment for mobile apps) for at least one of their mobile apps. Makes me wonder whether they use it for the flagship Tesla app, in which case we should see features and fixes that aren't platform-dependent released on iOS and Android in lockstep...


----------



## Oil Freedom

Anyone else notice that their Tesla app is suddenly working to unlock and start the car without the card key?

As far as I can tell, neither the app nor my car got a software update recently.


----------



## Oil Freedom

Hmmm... Sometimes the car seems to be in a deep sleep, and it takes a little while (around 10 seconds) before the phone or even the card can unlock it.


----------



## Oil Freedom

Another observation: When I get in the car and try to put it into Drive, the mobile app isn't always recognized right away. So, I'm prompted to swipe the card key. Before I can do that, the phone app is recognized, and the card key isn't needed afterall. However, the card key prompt remains on the touch screen, so that window must be manually closed.


----------



## slasher016

Oil Freedom said:


> Another observation: When I get in the car and try to put it into Drive, the mobile app isn't always recognized right away. So, I'm prompted to swipe the card key. Before I can do that, the phone app is recognized, and the card key isn't needed afterall. However, the card key prompt remains on the touch screen, so that window must be manually closed.


I've had this problem several times in my one day of ownership. In general, the app is nice when it works, but I've had several times where it couldn't connect to the car. My phone key gets disconnected a lot... but sometimes it's disconnected but I can still unlock the car with the app. They've got a ways to go on the app/phone key piece of this puzzle. Other than the phone app quirkiness, the car is amazing.


----------



## Argyle

3.3.6 just dropped.

Aside from the nicer looking screen that advises you to toggle airplane mode if you're having problems with the phone key (it was just a pop-up before) I don't know what changed...

Edit: the above info screen also has a "forget this vehicle" button which is also new, I think.


----------



## Oil Freedom

Oil Freedom said:


> Anyone else notice that their Tesla app is suddenly working to unlock and start the car without the card key?


...and back to not working some days ago. No improvement after Friday's app update either.


----------



## RyanRF

Oil Freedom said:


> ...and back to not working some days ago. No improvement after Friday's app update either.


Yep same here.


----------



## Argyle

3.4.0 has dropped.

The notes say:

"Powerwall Time-Based Control is now available in select regions; use when energy costs vary through the day."

Haven't noticed any changes myself, really.


----------



## George K

I just picked up new model 3 last Saturday. The car has been great except for glove box not working (Tesla has ordered new glove box) and the phone as key is vary unreliable. I have a pixel 2XL phone. The car only reconies the phone about 50% of the time. It is vary frustrating when the car will not open and I have t wait for the AP to wake up and then click on the lock open or climate control for the AP to wake up and unlock the car. It would be nice if Tesla would come out with a real key Fab like most new cars have now.


----------



## PNWmisty

George K said:


> the phone as key is vary unreliable. I have a pixel 2XL phone. The car only reconies the phone about 50% of the time. It is vary frustrating when the car will not open and I have t wait for the AP to wake up and then click on the lock open or climate control for the AP to wake up and unlock the car. It would be nice if Tesla would come out with a real key Fab like most new cars have now.


I think a Pixel 2XL should work as a reliable key. It's probably just a matter of adjusting the settings on your phone so Bluetooth doesn't go to sleep. Once that works you won't want a pesky key fob that only the dealer can configure for your car.


----------



## Bokonon

Tesla App 3.4.1 is now available for Android as well. This version adds Speed Limit Mode for cars on firmware version 2018.24 or later.

Limit vehicle speed and acceleration with Speed Limit Mode. Maximum vehicle speed can be set between 50-90 mph (80-145 km/h).
NOTE: Requires vehicle software version 2018.24 or above.

Related note: There have also been reports that Firmware 2018.24 enables Summon for EAP-enabled Model 3s, which you can now do via the Tesla app! (Hat tip to @mlmowery!)


----------



## mlmowery

Bokonon said:


> Unsurprisingly, Tesla App 3.4.1 is now available for Android as well. This version adds Speed Limit Mode for cars on firmware version 2018.24 or later.
> 
> Limit vehicle speed and acceleration with Speed Limit Mode. Maximum vehicle speed can be set between 50-90 mph (80-145 km/h).
> NOTE: Requires vehicle software version 2018.24 or above.
> There have also been reports that firmware 2018.24 enables Summon for EAP-enabled Model 3s. So, while the app technically already has the ability to Summon Model S/X, the ability to summon Model 3 should become available as well once firmware 2018.24 is installed on the car.
> 
> If someone with 2018.24 and 3.4.1 could kindly confirm that they can, indeed, Summon their Model 3 from the app (seeing as how Model 3 doesn't have a keyfob), we can finally put this baby to rest!


I can confirm that 2018.24 does indeed enable the Summons feature on the app!


----------



## Bokonon

mlmowery said:


> I can confirm that 2018.24 does indeed enable the Summons feature on the app!


WOOHOO!! Thanks for confirming! Post has been updated.


----------



## slasher016

Nice, hopefully I'll get this update soon (2018.24.) Would be really useful this weekend in the tight parking garage at the hotel I'm staying at...


----------



## GRiMm-V-

Wasnt sure if someone's talked about this before, but while driving the car, if you open the app, the control buttons for frunk and trunk are active. Obviously I didnt press them, but isnt that a safety hazard? Atleast thats the case on my app 3.4.1


----------



## PNWmisty

GRiMm-V- said:


> Wasnt sure if someone's talked about this before, but while driving the car, if you open the app, the control buttons for frunk and trunk are active. Obviously I didnt press them, but isnt that a safety hazard? Atleast thats the case on my app 3.4.1


You should test it out.


----------



## c2c

PNWmisty said:


> You should test it out.


Come on PNWmisty, take one for the team. You got the car.


----------



## GRiMm-V-

PNWmisty said:


> You should test it out.


I would but I am out of the country for a couple more weeks


----------



## PNWmisty

c2c said:


> Come on PNWmisty, take one for the team. You got the car.


I'll take a virtual "hit" for the team and speculate the trunk and frunk won't open unless it's in Park. So no safety hazard. I can't verify this as I'm away from the car but I'm 99.9238% sure.


----------



## 3V Pilot

PNWmisty said:


> I'll take a virtual "hit" for the team and speculate the trunk and frunk won't open unless it's in Park. So no safety hazard. I can't verify this as I'm away from the car but I'm 99.9238% sure.


Okay, had to test out your theory. Sorry but you are 100% incorrect. The app will open the trunk and funk in Drive and Reverse, the key is the car must be stopped. Any movement and it does not work.


----------



## PNWmisty

3V Pilot said:


> Okay, had to test out your theory. Sorry but you are 100% incorrect. The app will open the trunk and funk in Drive and Reverse, the key is the car must be stopped. Any movement and it does not work.


OK, that makes sense. It always bugged me that the trunk of my Mazda will not open when in gear, even when stopped!


----------



## John

Doesn't 2018.24 also let you tap the wireless icon and use WiFi for updates?


----------



## slotti

So I am out off town, and since I left 2 days ago, my app cannot connect to the car. Just get the spinning wheel with "walking up", but it never connects. Anybody had that issue?


----------



## 3V Pilot

slotti said:


> So I am out off town, and since I left 2 days ago, my app cannot connect to the car. Just get the spinning wheel with "walking up", but it never connects. Anybody had that issue?


I had a similar issue when I was out of town for 2 weeks. After about a week the car would not wake up and I even called Tesla. They said they would attempt to wake it up but didn't seem like anything more that what I was doing with the app. No response from that but after another day or so it came back online. Does your car have good LTE signal where it is parked? Mine was in my garage and usually works but the signal strength is not great. In the end I assumed that was the issue.


----------



## slotti

Yup, parked inside garage, but was working fine yesterday. Curious if it has to do anything with my current location. I am traveling in Europe and car is in Cali.


----------



## 3V Pilot

slotti said:


> Yup, parked inside garage, but was working fine yesterday. Curious if it has to do anything with my current location. I am traveling in Europe and car is in Cali.


I would not think it would have much of an effect on how the car responds to commands sent via the app. I was on the East coast and my car was in AZ. When you get home, close your garage and see how many bars of LTE signal you have. Mine gets 1 or 2 bars, not sure if 1 bar is enough to wake up the car reliably all the time.


----------



## Argyle

3.4.2 came out today.

I haven't noticed any new functionality. The notes say it just contains "minor fixes and improvements."


----------



## S Madgal

Argyle said:


> 3.4.2 came out today.
> 
> I haven't noticed any new functionality. The notes say it just contains "minor fixes and improvements."


Hoping that the phone key works more reliably - will monitor over the next couple of days...


----------



## sjcsale

I have tried to research and read - but I am not able to understand, what "Fingerprint Authentication" in the app does?

I have a Pixel 2XL. I unlock the phone using fingerprint reader.
Turning on/off this feature in the Tesla app doesn't seem to affect any functionality.


----------



## garsh

sjcsale said:


> I have tried to research and read - but I am not able to understand, what "Fingerprint Authentication" in the app does?


If you were to log out of the app, then this allows you to log back in by using the fingerprint reader instead of typing in your password.

If you never log out of the app, then you won't notice any difference.


----------



## sjcsale

garsh said:


> If you were to log out of the app, then this allows you to log back in by using the fingerprint reader instead of typing in your password.
> 
> If you never log out of the app, then you won't notice any difference.


Thank you. I wonder how many of us regularly logout and login to Tesla app.


----------



## Makaryo

I've noticed the loot box was added in my app when it was pushed to 3.4.2.


----------



## Bokonon

Version 3.4.3 was released this morning with the following changes:

Powerwall customers participating in Grid Services programs now know when their systems are benefiting the grid and can track Grid Services energy and power usage.
Model 3 owners can access support videos about their vehicle features as well as their referral code and loot box
Storm Watch: for Powerwall customers with backup and in selected regions,Tesla will automatically detectincoming storms and store energy.
It's worth noting that you *can* log in and view the support videos and loot box even if you do not yet have a Tesla product associated with your account.


----------



## bluesolarflare

Bokonon said:


> It's worth noting that you *can* log in and view the support videos and loot box even if you do not yet have a Tesla product associated with your account.


Can confirm I was able to do this up until about 20 minutes ago without a VIN but now I cannot so it appears that may have been a glitch. Sadly I didn't copy down the referral code.


----------



## Bokonon

bluesolarflare said:


> Can confirm I was able to do this up until about 20 minutes ago without a VIN but now I cannot so it appears that may have been a glitch. Sadly I didn't copy down the referral code.


Weird, I tried it about 30 minutes ago when I saw your post, and I could still access the loot box at that time, even if I logged out and logged back into the app. But now if I do the same, I get the familiar "no products linked to your account" message on the login screen.

The whole app continues to be super laggy and glitchy in general, though, so who knows what's happening... Wouldn't be shocked to see another build pushed out early next week.


----------



## Jay79

Hey Guys,

Is anybody else having difficulty logging into the app? I use to be able to view videos as I don't have my car yet but now it just endlessly loads and never signs in. Any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Rich M

Just got Tesla app 3.4.4 with "minor improvements and bug fixes" but now have a permanent notification at the top saying "disconnected"


----------



## Blair Chaney Jennings

I just got 3.4.4 too, and not only does it have the same banner notification there seems to be a new number flag icon overlay that will not go away either.


----------



## Rich M

The number flag icon (app icon badge) can be turned off for the Tesla app if you want. 
Just swipe down on the notification bar, slowly swipe the Tesla app notification to the left until you see the gear icon, then tap the gear icon.
Turn off the 'app icon badges' to get rid of the '1' over the tesla app icon.


----------



## tipton

Rich M said:


> View attachment 13756
> Just got Tesla app 3.4.4 with "minor improvements and bug fixes" but now have a permanent notification at the top saying "disconnected"


yep, absolutely hate that they don't give you the option in settings to select this notification. it is forced and permanent, the only option if you want rid of it is to go into android notification settings or to long press on the tesla notification and prevent it. It seems like it will only stop these key notifications when I turned it off. need to charge to confirm that i'll still get other wanted notifications like charging being done or updates.


----------



## hdgmedic

I like the status notification. It lets you know if your phone is connected to the car without having to open the app. You can also tap it to go right into the app.


----------



## apmowery

I got the app update as well today. Since I'm in my house & close enough to my car my notification doesn't say disconnected, instead it says "connected" & below that gives me 3 quick touch options I can press:
Unlock
Front trunk
Rear trunk

I love this feature - so I can access these without having to open the app each time & wait for it to "wake up" - very convenient when I'm in a hurry to my car & don't want to stand there waiting for the app to wake up the car.


----------



## apmowery




----------



## Rich M

Oh ****! I didn't even try swiping down on the notification itself.
I tend to load my laptop and lunch bag into the frunk, but always hated having to open the app.
This is practically a key fob now!


----------



## Shygar

Yea I really like this feature. I'm not crazy about always having a notification up on my app though, since I get excited and think I have a new software update.


----------



## NR4P

The notification is confusing.
It popped up after the app update and showed CONNECTED constantly. But it wasn't. When I tapped it, I had to wait about 10-30 secs for the car to connect. So I disabled it in the App Settings.

I re-enabled it and now it shows Connected when I launch the app but then 5 mins later the notification shows Disconnected.

Not sure I see any value or purpose, other than a very fast shortcut.


----------



## Rich M

NR4P said:


> showed CONNECTED constantly


Connected means Bluetooth connected and you can lock/unlock and pop the trunks. The rest of the functions line seeing battery level or turning on climate control need to wait for the full LTE or WiFi to connect.


----------



## NR4P

Rich M said:


> Connected means Bluetooth connected and you can lock/unlock and pop the trunks. The rest of the functions line seeing battery level or turning on climate control need to wait for the full LTE or WiFi to connect.


Then its really buggy. I wasn't in the same zip code with the car when I received the app update and it showed Connected for hours. No way BT was connected.


----------



## Angrew

Since my phone always played nicely with the car, I didn't need this added notification / function.


To disable it on android
Go to settings then "apps & notifications" 
Pick the Tesla app 
Click on "Notifications" (right below uninstall button) 
Uncheck "Phone Key Status" (also you can remove notification dot here if that is the part that bothers you)


----------



## SimonMatthews

Both my phone and my wife's phone are showing reduced battery life, with the Tesla app as one of the big users of cpu cycles. 

I don't know if this follows an app update, or a firmware update on our Model 3. Both happened recently. 

Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## PNWmisty

SimonMatthews said:


> Both my phone and my wife's phone are showing reduced battery life, with the Tesla app as one of the big users of cpu cycles.
> 
> I don't know if this follows an app update, or a firmware update on our Model 3. Both happened recently.
> 
> Has anyone else seen this?


Nope, the Tesla app uses very little battery on my phone and it's always running (I check the battery usage periodically).


----------



## aronth5

New Android version is now available, 3.5.0. Under settings new Inbox. When you click on it "New Tesla Inbox" it says "We'll send you important updates here. Introducing Tesla inbox, where you can receive account reminders, account updates and product updates all on one place." iOS also got this update today.


----------



## Bokonon

Navigation around the new Inbox feature seems a little buggy, as it can sometimes take several taps to open the inbox or navigate backward.

It also would have been nice if this update had restored my Loot Box, which went AWOL sometime last week...


----------



## scaots

Bokonon said:


> It also would have been nice if this update had restored my Loot Box, which went AWOL sometime last week...


When that happened to me, my referral link was also broken. Had to call and twice and wait a week to get it back.


----------



## Bokonon

scaots said:


> When that happened to me, my referral link was also broken. Had to call and twice and wait a week to get it back.


Yeah, it's gone from my Tesla account as well, and the referral link doesn't work, so something probably went amok on the back-end. I was just being unreasonably hopeful.


----------



## BrentD

Oil Freedom said:


> Another observation: When I get in the car and try to put it into Drive, the mobile app isn't always recognized right away. So, I'm prompted to swipe the card key. Before I can do that, the phone app is recognized, and the card key isn't needed afterall. However, the card key prompt remains on the touch screen, so that window must be manually closed.


I've had the same experience with the delay in recognizing the phone app, except that I haven't had to close the card key prompt window manually.


----------



## BrentD

With winter approaching ... it would be nice if the Tesla app allowed you to turn on the seat heaters as well as turn on climate control. They could even make the seat heaters automatically start at 3 bars and go down to 1 bar when the car is at temp.


----------



## Chris350

Looks like the Apple Iphones just got a new update that works with V9....

Hoping to see this show up on the Android platform and V9 soooon!


----------



## Bokonon

Chris350 said:


> Looks like the Apple Iphones just got a new update that works with V9....
> Hoping to see this show up on the Android platform and V9 soooon!


Yup! I've been checking the Play Store every hour. 

Usually the iOS and Android updates are released simultaneously, so it's a little unusual that there's no Android update to download yet. But then again, given that Elon wants to get V9 into wide release by "end of week", and Tesla app 3.6 is required for some V9 features, there's probably more pressure than usual on the app team to release 3.6 ASAP, rather than at a scheduled time.


----------



## BradB

I got 3.6 this morning. Can't wait for v9 now!


----------



## NEO

I just downloaded 3.6


----------



## slotti

So when I try to share my navigation directions I get an error "your vehicle does not support starting navigation from mobile device". I thought this feature would work already, or is it v9 dependent?


----------



## NEO

slotti said:


> So when I try to share my navigation directions I get an error "your vehicle does not support starting navigation from mobile device". I thought this feature would work already, or is it v9 dependent?


Yep, you need v9 for all the new features to work


----------



## slotti

...........
really does feel like waiting for my configuration email back in February


----------



## Mysty

slotti said:


> So when I try to share my navigation directions I get an error "your vehicle does not support starting navigation from mobile device". I thought this feature would work already, or is it v9 dependent?


Can you please explain how this works? I tried with Google maps and did not see any option to share with the car.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Mysty said:


> Can you please explain how this works? I tried with Google maps and did not see any option to share with the car.


Tap the "share icon", then in the first row slide all the way to the right and tap More. You'll be able to turn on and place Tesla. You can see where I have it...










Edit - whoops forgot I was in the Android thread. I hope it works similarly.


----------



## Bokonon

Mysty said:


> Can you please explain how this works? I tried with Google maps and did not see any option to share with the car.


From Google Maps, it's just as @SoFlaModel3 explained: tap Share, find the Tesla app in the tray (I had to scroll down to find it the first time), and tap it.










You can also do the same thing from your phone's contacts list, Waze, and any other app that lets you "share" an address or location.

Additional note: the first time I tried to share an address from Google Maps, I got an error saying that the Tesla app had to be running first. After launching the Tesla app, I got the expected error ("Your vehicle does not support..."). The app really should auto-launch from the shortcut, so hopefully Tesla will fix this in a subsequent release of the app.


----------



## Mysty

Bokonon said:


> From Google Maps, it's just as @SoFlaModel3 explained: tap Share, find the Tesla app in the tray (I had to scroll down to find it the first time), and tap it.
> 
> View attachment 15259
> 
> 
> You can also do the same thing from your phone's contacts list, Waze, and any other app that lets you "share" an address or location.
> 
> Additional note: the first time I tried to share an address from Google Maps, I got an error saying that the Tesla app had to be running first. After launching the Tesla app, I got the expected error ("Your vehicle does not support..."). The app really should auto-launch from the shortcut, so hopefully Tesla will fix this in a subsequent release of the app.


Thanks. Tried and got the same message


----------



## Doug Joubert

Here's what I see when I click the three "ice cream dots"









Then, when I click on the "Tesla" app, I get this:








So, I'm thinking when v9 is up and running this will be running, too.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Doug Joubert said:


> Here's what I see when I click the three "ice cream dots"
> View attachment 15290
> 
> 
> Then, when I click on the "Tesla" app, I get this:
> View attachment 15290
> 
> So, I'm thinking when v9 is up and running this will be running, too.


The release notes should indicate that the functionality cannot be used until v2018.39 or higher. It did on the iOS side anyway.


----------



## Doug Joubert

SoFlaModel3 said:


> The release notes should indicate that the functionality cannot be used until v2018.39 or higher. It did on the iOS side anyway.


@SoFlaModel3 Yeah, I saw that, but wanted others to see the error message from an Android. Thanks!


----------



## Bokonon

Tesla Android App version 3.6.1 is now available.

Hoping that the "minor fixes and improvements" include more reliable Calendar sync and/or Summon...

EDIT: Woohoo, Calendar sync seems to be working a lot better now! Details in the V9 Calendar thread.


----------



## PNWmisty

Route sharing works fine. Unfortunately, if I try to share a route with more waypoints than start and finish it doesn't work. I thought this might be a workaround for the fact that Model 3 doesn't allow you to create a route with multiple segments but, no.


----------



## Supe

I just got an update to 3.6.2


----------



## aronth5

Same here just says "minor fixes and improvements". Nothing obvious that I could see though.


----------



## Doug Joubert

Ever since the 3.6.2 update, my phone will not unlock my M3 unless the phone itself is unlocked and the screen is on. I don't have to have the Tesla app actually opened on screen. Sometimes, that still doesn't work and I have to use the key card.

The phone app unlocking the car worked about 50-60% of the time before 3.6.2. Now, I'm lucky if it works 10-20% of the time.

I am NOT going to spend another $150 on a key fob that does what the phone app is supposed to do. I think $60,000 is enough for me to spend on a car.

TBH, I'm a little frustrated.


----------



## Dave EV

Doug Joubert said:


> Ever since the 3.6.2 update, my phone will not unlock my M3 unless the phone itself is unlocked and the screen is on.


Hmm, no problems here. You try disabling battery optimization? What phone?


----------



## Doug Joubert

@Dave EV Yes, I've had battery optimization off for the Tesla app since 3.6. I have a Nexus 5X. My wife has an iPhone 6 and it does the same thing.

We also get the "No connectivity" warning consistently on the Model 3 screen. One time it didn't connect to LTE for an entire trip. I've already brought it up with Tesla and got no response.

Thanks for asking!


----------



## Jay79

So far I'm 10 days into owning my car and have had 100% success using my phone as the key. I've gone in and out of my car dozens of times daily playing around with things and installing some upgrades. I have a Galaxy 9+ and set the phone setting to un-monitor the Tesla App and also gave it permission do change anything it seems fit. I check it once a week to make sure the phone is still ignoring the app and never logout or turn Bluetooth off as well. I have not noticed any additional battery loss running Bluetooth 24/7, what ever the draw on the battery is its very minimal.


----------



## Doug Joubert

@Jay79 I wish I could say the same. Maybe Tesla is doing something Sprint and ProjectFi couldn't do up until now: buy new phones.


----------



## Bokonon

Version 3.7.0 is out (h/t iChris93). 

"You can now view nearby charging options in the Charging screen. Tap a location to start vehicle navigation. Note: Requires car software version 2018.48 or above."


----------



## JustTheTip

Hmm when do we get car firmware 48? lol

iOS app was just updated too.


----------



## His & Hers Tesla

2018.48 must be days away if they are requiring it for this new function to work.


----------



## Doug Joubert

Here my latest:

Bought a new Pixel 3 and downloaded Tesla app
Model 3 software: 2018.42.3
Android software: 3.7.0
My phone has unlocked my car flawlessly *every time* since then. I keep it connected and see no battery loss.

Maybe it was just my old Nexus 5X that was the culprit. IDK, so I'll keep everyone updated.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Doug Joubert said:


> Here my latest:
> 
> Bought a new Pixel 3 and downloaded Tesla app
> Model 3 software: 2018.42.3
> Android software: 3.7.0
> My phone has unlocked my car flawlessly *every time* since then. I keep it connected and see no battery loss.
> 
> Maybe it was just my old Nexus 5X that was the culprit. IDK, so I'll keep everyone updated.


I've had trouble unlocking my Model 3 twice with my Pixel 2 XL. Both times were several minutes after I had updated the Tesla app. Both times I was able to unlock the doors seconds after opening the Tesla app.


----------



## Bokonon

Version 3.8.0 just hit the Play Store:

"When you precondition your vehicle, you can now turn on, off, or adjust any of your seat heaters. If it’s available in your car, you'll also be able to turn on your steering wheel heater. Note: Requires vehicle software version 2018.48.12 or later.

In addition, an indicator on the Inbox shows you when you have new messages."

You can also schedule a service appointment from within the app.


----------



## aronth5

The schedule service option displayed and brings up a screen to add a new appointment plus my last appointment date displayed.
However, when I clicked on add appointment I just got the circle of death. Elon said it wouldn't be available till next week so I'm assuming after Christmas day.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

I'm having trouble selecting just the front seat warmers. Turning off the rears seems to toggle the driver off and I'm having take a lot longer time than it should take. I wish it would remember the previous setting.


----------



## r-e-l

Anyone noticing/feeling a faster battery drain on their phone ever since the 3.8 version was updated? 
Am running on Galaxy S9+.

I cant say for sure as its also the holidays and I have way more time to use the phone so maybe that is the reason.

<Joke:>

On the positive side - the car charges faster … I am starting to think the app transfer my phone battery via WiFi to the car ….


----------



## Bokonon

r-e-l said:


> Anyone noticing/feeling a faster battery drain on their phone ever since the 3.8 version was updated?
> Am running on Galaxy S9+.


I haven't noticed any difference on my Galaxy S9. You can see how much of your phone's battery the Tesla app consumes by selecting Settings > Apps > Tesla. Alternatively, you can go to Settings > Device Maintenance > Battery to get an idea of which apps are using the most power on your phone and their average battery drain per hour. (Be sure to check the "Unmonitored Apps" section, which should also include the Tesla app.)



> I cant say for sure as its also the holidays and I have way more time to use the phone so maybe that is the reason.


Anecdotally, I can report that the presence of certain family can indeed lead to an increase in overall phone usage.


----------



## garsh

r-e-l said:


> Anyone noticing/feeling a faster battery drain on their phone ever since the 3.8 version was updated?


My phone started draining more quickly for the past week or so.

But it turned out to be some kind of bug in Waze. It was chewing up battery even though I hadn't used it for a week. Rebooting the phone fixed it.


----------



## tipton

for anyone that was going crazy turning off all the seat heaters each time like myself - if you long press the drivers seat everything turns off. they should really remember your settings on the app for seat heaters to make it easier. i'll never turn my back seat heaters on since they are filled with carseats


----------



## Jason F

When are we going to get back the ability to turn the defrost on or off? Desperately needed when preheating the car.


----------



## Bokonon

Jason F said:


> When are we going to get back the ability to turn the defrost on or off? Desperately needed when preheating the car.


Random question: do you have your climate control set to Auto or Manual?

I see the defrost icon intermittently but haven't been able to correlate it to temperature or any other condition so far.


----------



## Jason F

Bokonon said:


> Random question: do you have your climate control set to Auto or Manual?
> 
> I see the defrost icon intermittently but haven't been able to correlate it to temperature or any other condition so far.


I have had it both ways. Currently set to manual. This morning i was covered in Frost and ice. No way to turn on the defrosters until i got in the car. Preheating inside for 10 minutes did nothing. Door handles and trunk were frozen shut. But just took a little effort to break them free. Driver side window wouldn't go down either when i got to the gate 10 minutes later so had to open the door to give the guards my badge.


----------



## Bokonon

Version 3.8.1 is now available with "minor fixes and improvements".


----------



## Supe

The car seems to wake up super fast now anyone confirm?


----------



## aronth5

Supe said:


> The car seems to wake up super fast now anyone confirm?


No change for me. With every update their are reports it wakes up faster, but I haven't notice any change in months


----------



## Perscitus

Hopefully one of the minor improvement/fixes is for the Estimated Range vs SoC bug affecting 'Charging Complete' notifications when set to SoC. Bet thats just wishful thinking though.


----------



## Bokonon

Perscitus said:


> Hopefully one of the minor improvement/fixes is for the Estimated Range vs SoC bug affecting 'Charging Complete' notifications when set to SoC. Bet thats just wishful thinking though.


I tested that out right after I installed the update. Alas, the bug remains.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

I'm hoping this is the update required for the new Summons.


----------



## Bokonon

Seat heater controls seem less wonky... When you change the 🥓 level on a seat, it sticks, no more latency issues. 

The defroster icon also reappeared for me today when preheating from 36 degrees. I hadn't seen it during preheating for a while, though I'm not sure whether that's related to the app update.


----------



## victor

New version 3.8.2-361 is available (February 23, 2019). Minor fixes and improvements.


----------



## Bokonon

victor said:


> New version 3.8.2-361 is available (February 23, 2019). Minor fixes and improvements.


Thanks! Thread title and first post updated.


----------



## chutieu

victor said:


> New version 3.8.2-361 is available (February 23, 2019). Minor fixes and improvements.


Yeah sentry mode now can be activated by the app


----------



## Perscitus

And Charging Complete notifications finally work again with car set to SoC display!


Even on ancient 2018.50.6 firmware.


----------



## Bokonon

Perscitus said:


> And Charging Complete notifications finally work again with car set to SoC display!
> Even on ancient 2018.50.6 firmware.


They started working again for me too earlier today, with firmware 50.6 and app 3.8.1. Wherever the issue may have been, I'm glad it's finally fixed!


----------



## Bokonon

chutieu said:


> Yeah sentry mode now can be activated by the app


Nice! Does it appear on the main menu, similar to Summon?


----------



## chutieu

It is in the control screen but the main screen shows the activation status


----------



## r-e-l

does the app takes notification for Sentry mode and by the any chance actually shares the pic/video its recording?


----------



## chutieu

With the latest app update, there is a alarm notification option. Sentry mode will notify you when in the alarm state (motion is detected) and also notify once the alarm is triggered.


----------



## Bokonon

chutieu said:


> With the latest app update, there is a alarm notification option. Sentry mode will notify you when in the alarm state (motion is detected) and also notify once the alarm is triggered.


Very nice! Thanks for sharing these helpful screenshots... I just copied the whole post to the Sentry Mode thread.


----------



## Bokonon

Tesla App version 3.8.3 is now available for Android. It nominally contains "minor fixes and improvements"... but let us know if you find any specific changes!


----------



## NEO

Play store says minor fixes and improvements


----------



## PNWmisty

I upgraded my Android app today but has anyone else noticed the car is much more responsive in terms of waking it up using the phone app? I think I noticed the change a couple of weeks ago, perhaps with the 8.3 software update.


----------



## aronth5

PNWmisty said:


> I upgraded my Android app today but has anyone else noticed the car is much more responsive in terms of waking it up using the phone app? I think I noticed the change a couple of weeks ago, perhaps with the 8.3 software update.


Try using your after the car has gone into sleep mode and I suspect you will find there is no change in responsiveness. Historically this is what happens. I haven't seen any real change in responsiveness in the year I've owned my Model 3 even though there were multiple times when I thought so. True test for me as been to try in the morning and wake up time is still 25-40 seconds so we'll see what happens tomorrow. Hey, but maybe this time it will actually be faster.


----------



## PNWmisty

aronth5 said:


> Try using your after the car has gone into sleep mode and I suspect you will find there is no change in responsiveness.


I specifically noted the car is more responsive when waking it from sleep mode. I asked my wife if she noticed it with her RWD model and she said she did. She is still on 5.15 though.


----------



## Jay79

Release notes on my Android simple state bug fixes and improvements. I'd imagine its also for enhanced summon functionality whenever that's released but that simply speculation on my part


----------



## Bokonon

Jay79 said:


> I'd imagine its also for enhanced summon functionality whenever that's released but that simply speculation on my part


From what I understand, Enhanced Summon under firmware 2019.9 already works with app version 3.8.2... but I wouldn't be surprised at all if some of the "minor fixes and improvements" were related to Enhanced Summon based on feedback from the beta program.


----------



## LucyferSam

PNWmisty said:


> I specifically noted the car is more responsive when waking it from sleep mode. I asked my wife if she noticed it with her RWD model and she said she did. She is still on 5.15 though.


The app waking and connecting to the car has definitely become more responsive, it used to take a few minutes to connect first thing in the morning, since this update it has been no more than 10-15 seconds.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

LucyferSam said:


> The app waking and connecting to the car has definitely become more responsive, it used to take a few minutes to connect first thing in the morning, since this update it has been no more than 10-15 seconds.


I just woke mine in 5 seconds.


----------



## aronth5

aronth5 said:


> Try using your after the car has gone into sleep mode and I suspect you will find there is no change in responsiveness. Historically this is what happens. I haven't seen any real change in responsiveness in the year I've owned my Model 3 even though there were multiple times when I thought so. True test for me as been to try in the morning and wake up time is still 25-40 seconds so we'll see what happens tomorrow. Hey, but maybe this time it will actually be faster.


I am happy to report that for the first time in the year I've had my car my android phone does in fact actually open up more quickly on a consistent basis. Only once has it taken 25 seconds. 10 seconds and sometimes less is now the norm. Fabulous.


----------



## AugustaDriver

Did anyone else lose the homelink button on the app? Previously it was in the upper right hand corner of the summon page but now its not there. I uninstalled and reinstalled the app but no change. The car has the homelink button and works fine opening and closing from in the car but now summon with the door closed will not work. Any suggestions?


----------



## AugustaDriver

AugustaDriver said:


> Did anyone else lose the homelink button on the app? Previously it was in the upper right hand corner of the summon page but now its not there. I uninstalled and reinstalled the app but no change. The car has the homelink button and works fine opening and closing from in the car but now summon with the door closed will not work. Any suggestions?


Just solved my own problem, having recently had my MCU replaced I had lost the options on my summon page in the car. The default of use Auto homelink was off switching it back to on solved the problem.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

I see 3.8.4 just dropped.

"Last updated Apr 23, 2019
This release contains minor fixes and improvements."


----------



## WonkoTheSane

Updated to 3.8.4, opened the app and immediately got a firmware update notification. I currently have 12.1, I wonder what is being installed now.


----------



## WonkoTheSane

WonkoTheSane said:


> Updated to 3.8.4, opened the app and immediately got a firmware update notification. I currently have 12.1, I wonder what is being installed now.


It was just 12.1.1


----------



## aronth5

Just updated to 3.8.5, looks like bug fixes and minor enhancements. Took a quick look and didnt notice any changes.


----------



## scaots

Had mobile service today and tech said that they just enabled booking mobile service in app for some items so maybe that was part of the update. I didn't have the option when I scheduled through app (just requested mobile in notes and picked whatever appointment).


----------



## Bokonon

Android app version 3.8.6 is now available in the Play Store with "Minor fixes and improvements."


----------



## Bokonon

Version 3.9.0 is out with a couple of new features for Tesla Solar customers:

View your solar production for any historical day, month, year, or lifetime
Download your solar production and battery usage data


----------



## Shygar

Bokonon said:


> Version 3.9.0 is out with a couple of new features for Tesla Solar customers:
> 
> View your solar production for any historical day, month, year, or lifetime
> Download your solar production and battery usage data


The "To Powerwall" is broken for anything except Day.


----------



## GRiMm-V-

Bokonon said:


> Version 3.9.0 is out with a couple of new features for Tesla Solar customers:
> 
> View your solar production for any historical day, month, year, or lifetime
> Download your solar production and battery usage data


This is part of the migration of features from the now defunct MySolarCity app to the Tesla app


----------



## Bokonon

Version 3.9.1 has been released with "minor fixes and improvements". 

A few iOS users reported missing phone-key functionality under 3.9.0, not sure if any Android users encountered the same.


----------



## Tucker

updated app today and now the phone doesn't work as a key....it will let me in the car but have to use the key card to start


----------



## Bokonon

Tucker said:


> updated app today and now the phone doesn't work as a key....it will let me in the car but have to use the key card to start


Does your phone key show as "disconnected" in the app? Or is there no phone key setup at all anymore?

If your phone key is just showing as disconnected, try turning airplane mode on and off... that usually fixes it for me.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

There were reports this app was removed from the Play Store. Possibly this version was to remedy that.


----------



## Bokonon

Rick Steinwand said:


> There were reports this app was removed from the Play Store. Possibly this version was to remedy that.


Yes, there are actually two releases of 3.9.1 (with different build numbers after the hyphen). Perhaps the phone key bug that affected some iOS users in 3.9.0 was discovered to affect Android installations as well after 3.9.1 was released (or that same fix caused a related a bug in the Android build).


----------



## tipton

wow, still no Android update for the app out? I have version 10 but no app update for some of the new features. EDIT - no idea why not showing in the play store but a new updated apk is on the various apk sites you can find via google. its out there.


----------



## NR4P

tipton said:


> wow, still no Android update for the app out? I have version 10 but no app update for some of the new features. EDIT - no idea why not showing in the play store but a new updated apk is on the various apk sites you can find via google. its out there.


Play store updated my Android phone to 3.10 earlier today.


----------



## chaunceyg1

I think there was an issue with the Play Store. Earlier today, my update history was blank as was my Installed page. I just got them all back and got a bunch of updates, but still no 3.10 Tesla.


----------



## tipton

chaunceyg1 said:


> I think there was an issue with the Play Store. Earlier today, my update history was blank as was my Installed page. I just got them all back and got a bunch of updates, but still no 3.10 Tesla.


Yep that's exactly what happened to me too. Found the newest update here.

https://www.apkmonk.com/app/com.teslamotors.tesla/


----------



## Bokonon

chaunceyg1 said:


> I think there was an issue with the Play Store. Earlier today, my update history was blank as was my Installed page. I just got them all back and got a bunch of updates, but still no 3.10 Tesla.


Same experience. I checked the Play Store about two hours ago and it didn't find any updates. Checked again just now, and it found seven, including Tesla app 3.10.

Maybe Tesla tried to time 3.10 with today's release of V10, but forgot to set the "publish on" date in the App Store, so it published there as soon as it was approved?


----------



## chaunceyg1

Thank you for the APK! I've been searching for it. If you look at the Play Store app, it says last update was 9/22, and on the website it says 9/25, both with the same version number.


----------



## garsh

chaunceyg1 said:


> I think there was an issue with the Play Store.


There was, but a fix appears to be rolling out.

My Play Store seems to be working this morning after being wonky all day yesterday.


----------



## WonkoTheSane

I still have 3.9 but it has enhanced summon.


----------



## victor

Finally, Play Store has the 3.10 update.
After updating I was signed out from the app, and now can't sign in back as a Tesla's server is "under maintenance". Desktop website sign in works well. OK then, will wait.


----------



## Skelly

victor said:


> Finally, Play Store has the 3.10 update.
> After updating I was signed out from the app, and now can't sign in back as a Tesla's server is "under maintenance". Desktop website sign in works well. OK then, will wait.


I am having the same issue. The Play Store was showing 3.9, so I loaded the 3.10 apk. That was working, but now I am getting the "under maintenance" error as well.


----------



## vinnie97

I was forcefully logged out this afternoon and I'm getting an incorrect password error now whereas the same password logs me in at tesla.com without issue. Am I the only one? OK, this appears to be related to the issues reported above.


----------



## Skelly

Sometimes it says incorrect password...and sometimes it says 'under maintenance.' Either way I can't log in. I am sure their servers are getting slammed with all of the v10 installs today.


----------



## vinnie97

It's only a single timeout and multiple instances of incorrect password errors for me, so it caused some initial alarm. Fortunately, I got to try out the summon feature before the onslaught later in the day.


----------



## NEO

I just got logged out of the app so it is ongoing


----------



## WonkoTheSane

I think I'll stay with 3.9.1


----------



## Unplugged

Both the Play Store and the 3.10 appear to be working now. (At least for me.) I did have to manually update through Play Store in order to get it to update.


----------



## Daryl

I installed version 3.10, and now my phone will not connect for Smart Summon. The summon screen has a message at the top, "Waiting for improved phone location accuracy..."
There shouldn't be any problems with location accuracy. Every other app using location works fine. Nothing else changed since upgrading to 3.10.

My wife's phone works fine with Smart Summon, so it's nothing in the car.

A few others reported this bug on the Tesla Model 3 Forum, but nobody has a solution yet.


----------



## Daryl

I found a work-around for the "Waiting for improved phone location accuracy..." problem. The work-around has worked for me the several times I have tried it.

When I get that message on the "Summon" screen on the phone, I exit that screen and click on the "Location" tab (still on the Tesla app). I wait for the map to show on the screen with both my position as a blue dot, and the car as a red arrow. I then return to the Summon screen, and it works OK.

Hope this works for others too.


----------



## paui

This version has introduced bugs with using my phone as a key. After I get out of the car, it won't unlock it nor will it recognize it to drive (I manually unlocked the car to get in) until I restart my phone.


----------



## Jay79

I haven't been able to connect to my car for the past hour


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Jay79 said:


> I haven't been able to connect to my car for the past hour


Turn your phone's wi-fi off and try again.


----------



## JML

I was coming here to post that since the app update I haven't been getting notifications, and to ask if anybody else had the same problem. As I was double checking all of the things I expected people to recommend "do you have notifications turned on, do you have 'charging' selected, are you blocking notifications, etc." I noticed that I did not have any car selected to receive notifications for. I don't know if that is a new setting, and there is only one car associated with my account, so I'm not sure why or how I needed to re-select it.

Anyway, if you're not getting notifications about activity, go into the app, then to the notification settings, and make sure your car is selected. It will let you change notifications settings even when no car is selected, so it's easy to overlook the setting.


----------



## davidviolin

Just downloaded v. 3.10.1

"This release contains minor fixes and improvements"


----------



## Bokonon

davidviolin said:


> Just downloaded v. 3.10.1
> 
> "This release contains minor fixes and improvements"


Thanks -- first post updated!


----------



## Daryl

"COME TO ME" is now on the main screen.


----------



## AutopilotFan

Daryl said:


> "COME TO ME" is now on the main screen.


I have that on 3.10.0 now -- but only after I downloaded Version 10 to the car, and when I'm near enough to the car.


----------



## paui

Got the new 3.10.2 update and so far buggy. Can't connect to my car so I tried to sign out/in but can't saying "Sign in failed. There was an issue retrieving your Tesla account products."


----------



## Friedrich

paui said:


> Got the new 3.10.2 update and so far buggy. Can't connect to my car so I tried to sign out/in but can't saying "Sign in failed. There was an issue retrieving your Tesla account products."


Just got the update, too. Works fine for me, no bugs...


----------



## Skione65

paui said:


> Got the new 3.10.2 update and so far buggy. Can't connect to my car so I tried to sign out/in but can't saying "Sign in failed. There was an issue retrieving your Tesla account products."


Same.

Ski


----------



## Rich M

Mine wouldn't connect either, but I was in bluetooth range so I just did the door unlock/lock trick and it's been fine since.


----------



## Skione65

UPDATE:

Servers were down. Back up now.

Ski


----------



## aronth5

Updated and no issues. Surprised there would be an update the day before Thanksgiving.


----------



## Long Ranger

Can someone confirm that the app charging slider now shows your exact %/miles/km setting? That’s a nice new feature with the iOS 3.10.2 app.


----------



## Jay79

Long Ranger said:


> Can someone confirm that the app charging slider now shows your exact %/miles/km setting? That's a nice new feature with the iOS 3.10.2 app.


It does, but for some reason it keeps skipping over 90%.


----------



## Bokonon

Long Ranger said:


> Can someone confirm that the app charging slider now shows your exact %/miles/km setting? That's a nice new feature with the iOS 3.10.2 app.


Yep, it's there!



Jay79 said:


> It does, but for some reason it keeps skipping over 90%.


Mine does something similar with 80%. It's probably somewhat a function of your phone's size and resolution. It would be nice if the % would snap to multiples of 5 or 10 within 1% (and below, say, 95%).


----------



## Feathermerchant

Just updated app and it seems to work fine. Even better now I can move the charge endpoint slider on my phone. Previous I could rarely move it.


----------



## Francois Gaucher

Friedrich said:


> Just got the update, too. Works fine for me, no bugs...


It works fine for me too


----------



## BluestarE3

Is anyone else seeing the mobile app gone from the Google Play Store? I'm still on 3.10.1 and never got notification about an available update to 3.10.2, so I went to the store to see which version is listed there, only to discover that it's missing. If I go through Android Settings to get App Details for the Tesla mobile app, there's a warning that "This app isn't compatible with your device anymore". The installed version of the app still works fine though. I have a Moto G5+. I recall reading that the app disappeared from the store for a day or so back in the August timeframe, so maybe this is just a recurrence of that snafu?


----------



## slave0418

BluestarE3 said:


> Is anyone else seeing the mobile app gone from the Google Play Store? I'm still on 3.10.1 and never got notification about an available update to 3.10.2, so I went to the store to see which version is listed there, only to discover that it's missing. If I go through Android Settings to get App Details for the Tesla mobile app, there's a warning that "This app isn't compatible with your device anymore". The installed version of the app still works fine though. I have a Moto G5+. I recall reading that the app disappeared from the store for a day or so back in the August timeframe, so maybe this is just a recurrence of that snafu?


I had same problem with my Samsung. If you want that version, just download it to you phone overhere and install. I had same stupid message on my Samsung with Android 8.1.0 (App needs version 5 min.)
:Tesla 3.10.2-388 (Android 5.0+) APK Download by Tesla, Inc. - APKMirror


----------



## victor

BluestarE3 said:


> Is anyone else seeing the mobile app gone from the Google Play Store? I'm still on 3.10.1 and never got notification about an available update to 3.10.2, so I went to the store to see which version is listed there, only to discover that it's missing. If I go through Android Settings to get App Details for the Tesla mobile app, there's a warning that "This app isn't compatible with your device anymore". The installed version of the app still works fine though. I have a Moto G5+. I recall reading that the app disappeared from the store for a day or so back in the August timeframe, so maybe this is just a recurrence of that snafu?


Does your phone have an NFC chip? Version 3.10.2 supports it now and you can open and close a car by placing a phone at a B-pillar, like you do it with a key-card.


----------



## Feathermerchant

Victor - How do we make this NFC to work?
What is the set up? Do we have to train the car?


----------



## victor

Feathermerchant said:


> Victor - How do we make this NFC to work?
> What is the set up? Do we have to train the car?


Just turn the NFC on in settings. And that's it.
When using - turn a phone on, don't need to unlock it, but it will not work when a phone sleeps.


----------



## Bokonon

victor said:


> Just turn the NFC on in settings. And that's it.
> When using - turn a phone on, don't need to unlock it, but it will not work when a phone sleeps.


Amazing, I just tried it as described, and it worked! Car was asleep, Bluetooth was disabled, and Tesla app wasn't open. Tap. Boom. Just like a card.

And now it's downloading 36.2.4 too!


----------



## Feathermerchant

Thanks. It works!!!
I'm on Oxygen OS 9.5.8.GM57AA
I did have to unlock the phone.
Maybe I should have tapped it harder


----------



## BluestarE3

victor said:


> Does your phone have an NFC chip? Version 3.10.2 supports it now and you can open and close a car by placing a phone at a B-pillar, like you do it with a key-card.


No, my phone doesn't have NFC and, from discussions in the other forum, they've apparently made this a requirement for 3.10.2 without telling anybody. Just because they've added NFC support shouldn't mean it is also a requirement to install the latest release. If a phone doesn't have NFC, then it doesn't get to use NFC as a key; however, it still works as a Bluetooth key and all the other functionality of the app still work. It's like saying if my car doesn't have FSD, then I don't get any firmware updates.

I have 3.10.1 on my phone, so I'm fine for now. But for any new Tesla owners or any existing owners with a new phone that doesn't have NFC, they won't be able to install this app from the Play Store until Tesla fixes this. When the app went dark this past August, it was restored in a day. This time, it's been going on for almost a week. If Tesla's real intention is to prevent any non-NFC phone from using the app, then they should publish this as a minimum requirement.


----------



## BluestarE3

Just an update: The person I talked to on Chat said they are working on the incompatibility issue and the app should be back in the Play Store in a few days. Apparently, there's also a Bluetooth compatibility issue (in addition to NFC) that they're working on.


----------



## BluestarE3

BTW, during the chat I suggested they put 3.10.1 back up until they fix 3.10.2. May be just a coincidence, but it looks like they've done that now, at least for phones that already have the app installed. The Play Store now shows the Tesla app as installed and it's the 3.10.1 version. Previously, the installed app wasn't even showing up in the Store. Also, if you look at the app details in Android, it no longer says, "This app isn't compatible with your device anymore".

However, for an "incompatible" device that doesn't already have the app installed, it still isn't listed in the Play Store.


----------



## victor

BluestarE3 said:


> BTW, during the chat I suggested they put 3.10.1 back up until they fix 3.10.2. May be just a coincidence, but it looks like they've done that now, at least for phones that already have the app installed. The Play Store now shows the Tesla app as installed and it's the 3.10.1 version. Previously, the installed app wasn't even showing up in the Store. Also, if you look at the app details in Android, it no longer says, "This app isn't compatible with your device anymore".
> 
> However, for an "incompatible" device that doesn't already have the app installed, it still isn't listed in the Play Store.


Yes, seems like it has changed this afternoon. Now on my computer it shows:

Updated: December 6, 2019
Size: Varies with device
Current Version: Varies with device

and on my phone:

Updated: Nov 22, 2019
Current Version: 3.10.2-388


----------



## Friedrich

victor said:


> Does your phone have an NFC chip? Version 3.10.2 supports it now and you can open and close a car by placing a phone at a B-pillar, like you do it with a key-card.


See, this is another reason that I'm glad to be part of this group. I would never have found out about the NFC feature, were it not for your post. Thank you for that!  Activated NFC on my phone, works flawlessly.


----------



## WonkoTheSane

So what's the blue line on the battery? Is that new?


----------



## Nautilus

WonkoTheSane said:


> View attachment 31054
> 
> 
> So what's the blue line on the battery? Is that new?


Not new. When the battery is cold and a snowflake appears, signifying that not all energy stored in the battery is available to power the car, the blue line (actually segment) is a graphical representation of the % of energy stored in the battery that is currently unavailable to power the car until the battery warms up somewhat. Eyeballing your example, I'd guesstimate 3%-5%. As the battery warms, the blue segment shrinks until when it is gone, the snowflake also disappears. The battery typically doesn't have to warm up to the point that all the regenerative braking dots have vanished for the snowflake (and blue segment) to disappear, but it needs to be warmer than it currently is. I find that the battery needs to be colder than roughly 40F (give or take) for the snowflake to appear, whereas regenerative braking limitation dots appear below about 55F.


----------



## garsh

WonkoTheSane said:


> So what's the blue line on the battery? Is that new?


Here's a post where I explain the difference between the snowflake and limited regen/accel dots.


garsh said:


> Both can occur due to cold, but they are not directly related like that.
> 
> *Snowflake*
> The snowflake means that the battery has potential chemical energy that currently cannot be accessed until the battery gets warmer. If you switch to the "Charging" screen on the car's display, you'll see that part of the "filled" section of the battery is blue. This represents energy that cannot be accessed currently, but will be accessible when the battery warms up.
> 
> Here's a Model S display, with a pretty low battery, and a rather large blue section: picture link
> You can also see this "blue" section on your phone's charging screen:
> View attachment 22895
> 
> 
> *Limited Regen and Acceleration*
> Limited regen and acceleration can happen for several reasons. If the battery SOC (state of charge) is low, the car will begin limiting acceleration. An overheated battery can limit both acceleration and regen. And also, a really cold battery can limit both acceleration and regen. If the limitation is due to being too cold, then the limits will continue to relax slowly as the car is driven (or as it is being charged) and the battery heats up. A limitation in regen and acceleration due to cold is Tesla protecting the battery from permanent damage. A cold battery cannot accept or deliver very high currents without risking damage.
> 
> *So... what's the difference?*
> So at a fundamental level, the snowflake is telling you about energy contained in the battery, while the accel/regen limitation is a protection measure to prevent permanent damage to the battery. Both are related to cold, but not directly related to each other.


----------



## Bokonon

Android app 3.10.3 is out with "minor fixes and improvements," along with the "Upgrades" option on the main menu.

There's no Apple Pay integration (as you'd expect), but you can pay by credit card.










Anyone susceptible to impulse purchases while bored and staring at their phones should probably avoid this screen.


----------



## hdgmedic

Bokonon said:


> Android app 3.10.3 is out with "minor fixes and improvements," along with the "Upgrades" option on the main menu.
> 
> There's no Apple Pay integration (as you'd expect), but you can pay by credit card.
> 
> View attachment 31279
> 
> 
> Anyone susceptible to impulse purchases while bored and staring at their phones should probably avoid this screen.


Interestingly, it shows an "upgrade" for FSD on mine, for $4000. Only problem: I already have FSD. Weird.


----------



## davidviolin

Not really a fan of this new "upgrade" button, its non essential for driving and should a sub category of the "options" button.


----------



## BluestarE3

davidviolin said:


> Not really a fan of this new "upgrade" button, its non essential for driving and should a sub category of the "options" button.


Yeah, I understand their desire to generate more revenue by having an UPGRADE option prominently on the main app page, but maybe it should be listed below SCHEDULE SERVICE and ROADSIDE ASSISTANCE so that all the options for the operation and care of your car are grouped together.


----------



## WonkoTheSane

3.10.4 broke my car access. Now I need to wake my phone to get the car to unlock. Quite frustrating.
Samsung Galaxy 8+


----------



## CaptainCold

WonkoTheSane said:


> 3.10.4 broke my car access. Now I need to wake my phone to get the car to unlock. Quite frustrating.
> Samsung Galaxy 8+


I have the same issue. Note 10+

I have had this issue for a while. Very annoying.


----------



## GDN

When did 3.10.4 come out? Around the 4th? Just asking to update the thread title.


----------



## garsh

GDN said:


> When did 3.10.4 come out? Around the 4th? Just asking to update the thread title.


Has it been pulled?

I'm currently on 3.10.3.
The play store shows 3.10.3-390 as the current version.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.teslamotors.tesla


----------



## GDN

garsh said:


> Has it been pulled?
> 
> I'm currently on 3.10.3.
> The play store shows 3.10.3-390 as the current version.
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.teslamotors.tesla


Ummm- not sure, it was just referenced in post #211, so figured it was out there. iOS updated earlier this week so figured it must have been a couple of days ago.


----------



## Bokonon

GDN said:


> Ummm- not sure, it was just referenced in post #211, so figured it was out there. iOS updated earlier this week so figured it must have been a couple of days ago.


iOS updated on the 4th. I didn't see any update for Android when I checked last night and just now this morning.

Seems like Android updates have lagged iOS updates for the past few months (they used to be released in lockstep). I also recall people reporting that a recent Android update was no longer available, suggesting it may have been pulled... So maybe that happened here as well?


----------



## GDN

Calling @WonkoTheSane - can you give us some insight how and when you got the Android update? Seems maybe the update has been pulled.


----------



## WonkoTheSane

GDN said:


> Calling @WonkoTheSane - can you give us some insight how and when you got the Android update? Seems maybe the update has been pulled.


Play Store says "Updated yesterday". I wonder, should I uninstall and reinstall?

What makes you think the update was pulled? Information in Play Store shows version is 3.10.4-396. My version is 3.10.4 (f5597473b)


----------



## aronth5

WonkoTheSane said:


> Play Store says "Updated yesterday". I wonder, should I uninstall and reinstall?
> 
> What makes you think the update was pulled? Information in Play Store shows version is 3.10.4-396. My version is 3.10.4 (f5597473b)


I only show in Play Store the app dated from Dec 2019


----------



## BluestarE3

aronth5 said:


> I only show in Play Store the app dated from Dec 2019


Same here.

I wonder if it's Android version and/or hardware features related? I recall a couple months ago that I was not able to see 3.10.2 because my phone lacked NFC support (which was added with that app release).


----------



## aronth5

BluestarE3 said:


> Same here.
> 
> I wonder if it's Android version and/or hardware features related? I recall a couple months ago that I was not able to see 3.10.2 because my phone lacked NFC support (which was added with that app release).


Tried it on both my Galaxy 8 and 10 both running the latest OS.


----------



## Klaus-rf

Bokonon said:


> Android app 3.10.3 is out with "minor fixes and improvements," along with the "Upgrades" option on the main menu.
> 
> There's no Apple Pay integration (as you'd expect), but you can pay by credit card.
> 
> View attachment 31279
> 
> 
> Anyone susceptible to impulse purchases while bored and staring at their phones should probably avoid this screen.


Just instaled . .10.3 version on Android. The Upgrades page shows "You have all the available upgrades."


----------



## aronth5

Klaus-rf said:


> Just instaled . .10.3 version on Android. The Upgrades page shows "You have all the available upgrades."


Interesting because 10.4 is supposed to be the new release. I just uninstalled and reinstalled and the same 10.3 version installed again on my Galaxy 10.


----------



## Perscitus

Stuck on 3.10.3.390 (Dec-17) here*. Uninstall reinstall didnt do anything. All other software updating just fine. 

* Android 10 device with most hardware bells and whistles and Feb 2020 security patch.


----------



## Bokonon

Perscitus said:


> Stuck on 3.10.3.390 (Dec-17) here*. Uninstall reinstall didnt do anything. All other software updating just fine.
> 
> * Android 10 device with most hardware bells and whistles and Feb 2020 security patch.


Likewise. Has anyone here installed 10.4 within the last couple of days? Seems like it isn't available for anyone at the moment.

I imagine we'll have to see 10.4 very soon, since it has support for Model Y and Model Y deliveries are beginning Wednesday...


----------



## Perscitus

A new Samsung S20 series, which has never seen a Tesla app install under its linked Playstore account also just pulled 3.10.3.390. So it is what it is.


----------



## StromTrooperM3

Perscitus said:


> Stuck on 3.10.3.390 (Dec-17) here*. Uninstall reinstall didnt do anything. All other software updating just fine.
> 
> * Android 10 device with most hardware bells and whistles and Feb 2020 security patch.


Same here. Note10+


----------



## victor

Version 3.10.4-396 is finally on Play store, dated March 9.


----------



## Perscitus

Yup finally updated a few hours ago.


----------



## rlb4

victor said:


> Version 3.10.4-396 is finally on Play store, dated March 9.


When I go to the Play store, 3.10.4-396 is dated 2/26/20. Mine updated over a week ago.


----------



## Feathermerchant

My phone shows 3.10.3
The App store shows 3.10.4-396
It does not seem to be able to update though.

After turning off and on automatic updates, it allowed me to update.


----------



## WonkoTheSane

Bokonon said:


> Likewise. Has anyone here installed 10.4 within the last couple of days? Seems like it isn't available for anyone at the moment.
> 
> I imagine we'll have to see 10.4 very soon, since it has support for Model Y and Model Y deliveries are beginning Wednesday...


I have 10.4 and it now has trouble recognizing my phone for unlocking. Sometimes I need to open my phone for the car to see my phone.


----------



## davidviolin

3.10.5 is out!

Minor fixes and improvements.


----------



## aronth5

Just uninstalled and installed again and the version stayed at 3.10.4. Galaxy 9.


----------



## MonroeMatt

How can I update to the latest android mobile app?


----------



## NEO

Not showing an update for me


----------



## davidviolin

Sometimes takes a few days to show up depending on location and your phone type.


----------



## Q Continuum

I'm having Smart Summon (SS) issues. Connectivity's been going downhill for months and now won't work. I bought a Moto One Action late November and SS worked albeit erratically. It got so bad I returned my phone in February and got another of the same. Things didn't change. I've scoured the settings but can't see any issues. My provider is Speakout (7-11) which I believe routes through Rogers. I pay monthly for a data plan. I've raised it with Tesla service a couple of times and even used the technician's (OnePlus) phone but it wasn't much better. I've tried various configurations. For example today it worked with my M3 & phone on wifi when I was at the Tesla service centre. Using LTE, SS fails saying I need to move closer even when I'm in my car. However, it does work on regular summon. Explain that!
I have the latest Tesla App. My M3 is on 2020.8.3. Moto phone is Android 9 currently.
I suspect that the code validating the GPS locations is buggy. Is that in the app? Has anybody had a Moto phone with GPS issues?
A strange thing; the app used to state my M3 resided 'next door' until I got HW3. Then the app showed the correct address. But SS stopped working since then. I tried SS after the HW3 install (& the drive to calibrate AP) but the app stated the cameras were 'calibrating' for DAYS!
To say I'm frustrated is understating it.


----------



## aronth5

Just checked Play Store and it said the app had an update. Update the app but the version stayed the same. 3.10.5
When you check "What's new" says Last Updated April 14, 2020. Not the first time this has happened.


----------



## StromTrooperM3

Q Continuum said:


> Has anybody had a Moto phone with GPS issues?
> A strange thing; the app used to state my M3 resided 'next door' until I got HW3.


I have a Note 10+. I've been noticing strange issues from the "location" tab in the app. The blue gps dot floats all around the screen. The red triangle now consistently shows my car parked inside my house instead of the garage.

I don't use it often so I'm not sure when it started. It used to be dead accurate though.

Only real change is hw3...

Tried recalibrating GPS on my phone. Updated the app today. Deleted the app and reinstalled. Still inaccurate.

Haven't tried Smart Summon with hw3 yet


----------



## StromTrooperM3

aronth5 said:


> Update the app but the version stayed the same. 3.10.5


3.10.5 is current


----------



## Q Continuum

Being a Systems Analyst by 'trade' I decided to sit in a local car park today and diagnose the issue why Smart Summon (SS) fails. First I tried it some more and it failed as usual. Then I studied every little thing. Maps and the Tesla app showed me in the correct spot. It floated from time to time, but was mostly stable. I got SS to work one time briefly when the blue dot, red triangle and target all fell within the circle which was a clue. I then repeatedly entered the SS screen and noted the app drew a blue line some 300 metres north of me and centred on it. I switched to come to me and it centred on my blue dot. It occurred to me that the app was not positioning using GPS correctly. (It always works on regular summon too which is a clue; it does not use GPS). So it was not processing the GPS correctly. Since it's critical on timing to work, I focused on my phone time settings and made two changes. I switched to a 24hr format to match my car. I also flipped to cloud time rather than the phone. My thinking was the time difference between my phone & the cloud may be causing a GPS processing error; perhaps by 300 metres. BINGO! It worked. SS worked reliably after that. So ensure you pick up the world time. Don't use the internal phone clock. (Not sure the 24hr mode is essential.)


----------



## Q Continuum

aronth5 said:


> Just checked Play Store and it said the app had an update. Update the app but the version stayed the same. 3.10.5
> When you check "What's new" says Last Updated April 14, 2020. Not the first time this has happened.


Yep updated already. Thanks. I have solved it. Switched phone to to cloud time. The SS target kept positioning me outside the circle shown by a blue line going nowhere; some 300m north - GPS timing/processing issue when using phone time rather than world time.


----------



## garsh

Q Continuum said:


> So ensure you pick up the world time. Don't use the internal phone clock. (Not sure the 24hr mode is essential.)


Where does one find this setting?


----------



## StromTrooperM3

Q Continuum said:


> So ensure you pick up the world time. Don't use the internal phone clock. (Not sure the 24hr mode is essential.


My phone *was* set to use network time. I changed it to {1} phone time. Closed and reopen the Tesla app.. No change

Enabled {2} 24 hour time, closed and reopened... No change

Thanks for the time testing and a detailed write-up. What kind of phone are you using?

Edit: Note 10+ on VZW


----------



## Avid

3.10.6 is out now. Minor fixes and improvements.


----------



## aronth5

Just installed 3.10.6 (android) and don't recall seeing Service History before with the capability to view the invoice.
Didn't notice any other changes in the UI.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

I wonder if the Homelink icon under controls is new. Previously it was only accessible under Summon.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

aronth5 said:


> Just installed 3.10.6 (android) and don't recall seeing Service History before with the capability to view the invoice.
> Didn't notice any other changes in the UI.


I had service last week, and just installed 3.10.6 now. I had service history before today's update. I viewed my service invoice from the app last week.


----------



## chaunceyg1

Rick Steinwand said:


> I wonder if the Homelink icon under controls is new. Previously it was only accessible under Summon.


The HomeLink button was there before. I do actually use it on occasion, and it's been there for at least a few releases, I believe.


----------



## Q Continuum

StromTrooperM3 said:


> My phone *was* set to use network time. I changed it to {1} phone time. Closed and reopen the Tesla app.. No change
> 
> Enabled {2} 24 hour time, closed and reopened... No change
> 
> Thanks for the time testing and a detailed write-up. What kind of phone are you using?
> 
> Edit: Note 10+ on VZW
> 
> View attachment 33789


Moto one action


----------



## chaunceyg1

Just updated to 3.10.7 and I have wheels on my car again! The correct ones, too


----------



## Garlan Garner

StromTrooperM3 said:


> I have a Note 10+. I've been noticing strange issues from the "location" tab in the app. The blue gps dot floats all around the screen. The red triangle now consistently shows my car parked inside my house instead of the garage.
> 
> I don't use it often so I'm not sure when it started. It used to be dead accurate though.
> 
> Only real change is hw3...
> 
> Tried recalibrating GPS on my phone. Updated the app today. Deleted the app and reinstalled. Still inaccurate.
> 
> Haven't tried Smart Summon with hw3 yet


I have a Note 10+ as well.

All is well with smart summon etc.

I did notice that my app has a new "come to me" button on the main screen


----------



## WonkoTheSane

Sorry if this has been reported before, but in 3.10.7 it incorrectly shows the status of Sentry mode. Have others seen this?


----------



## Francois Gaucher

Juste received 3.10.8 on my pixel 4xl Android today.


----------



## davidviolin

Haven't seen this before, what does it mean?


----------



## garsh

davidviolin said:


> Haven't seen this before, what does it mean?


It means that there is a problem with the superchargers at that location, and they may be out of service.
If you're only a mile away, you should go check it out and see if that's right. 

I've seen that symbol on the car's navigation screen (look right behind the car's location).
I had planned on visiting that supercharger during my drive home, and the car wouldn't route me towards it.
I had a somewhat stressful drive back home that day.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

garsh said:


> It means that there is a problem with the superchargers at that location, and they may be out of service.
> If you're only a mile away, you should go check it out and see if that's right.
> 
> I've seen that symbol on the car's navigation screen (look right behind the car's location).
> I had planned on visiting that supercharger during my drive home, and the car wouldn't route me towards it.
> I had a somewhat stressful drive back home that day.


It might mean that it still works, but at a slower rate.


----------



## kornerz

Looks like 3.10.9 has been released, with another batch of "minor fixes and improvements":
https://www.apkmirror.com/apk/tesla-motors-inc/tesla-motors/tesla-motors-3-10-9-433-release/


----------



## Francois Gaucher

Just got 3.10.10 on Android. Seems to be just bug fixes


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Just installed 3.10.11-443. "minor fixes and improvements".


----------



## Aero-D

Thanks to @Bokonon for creating and maintaining this thread.
Our Galaxy S7 just stopped working with the Tesla app. Tried to reinstall. Google Play displays "Error: Your device is not compatible with this item."
We have been using this phone as a key for 2 years. Obviously "something" changed.
Is there any information on what is "required" on the phone side for the Tesla App?
Is it version of OS, BT or some security protocol?


----------



## kornerz

It looks like the latest app has at least one notable improvement.
"Service" menu displays the last in-car alert on top:


----------



## Garlan Garner

kornerz said:


> It looks like the latest app has at least one notable improvement.
> "Service" menu displays the last in-car alert on top:
> View attachment 37938


hmmm. Mine doesn't do that.


----------



## garsh

Aero-D said:


> Our Galaxy S7 just stopped working with the Tesla app. Tried to reinstall. Google Play displays "Error: Your device is not compatible with this item."
> We have been using this phone as a key for 2 years. Obviously "something" changed.


It _may_ have been removed as a supported device because those phones haven't received any security updates for over a year.

https://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_st...nch,Android Security Updates device database.https://www.androidcentral.com/samsung-ends-support-galaxy-s7-and-s7-edge-four-years-after-launch


----------



## SimonMatthews

garsh said:


> It _may_ have been removed as a supported device because those phones haven't received any security updates for over a year.
> 
> https://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_st...nch,Android Security Updates device database.https://www.androidcentral.com/samsung-ends-support-galaxy-s7-and-s7-edge-four-years-after-launch


I was using a phone that had not received updates for 3 years, until it died a month back.

The app is supposed to be compatible with Android 5 and up, which is really old, so I think that being a year past the last update is unlikely as a reason not to install.


----------



## Aero-D

SimonMatthews said:


> I was using a phone that had not received updates for 3 years, until it died a month back.
> 
> The app is supposed to be compatible with Android 5 and up, which is really old, so I think that being a year past the last update is unlikely as a reason not to install.


Thanks @garsh and @SimonMatthews. Helpful insights. Just wish I knew what it was.
Now I'm thinking: If Samsung isn't maintaining security on this phone maybe it's a wake-up call that it's not safe to use.


----------



## garsh

Aero-D said:


> Now I'm thinking: If Samsung isn't maintaining security on this phone maybe it's a wake-up call that it's not safe to use.


Yep. Unfortunately, that's the reality of smartphones. Pessimists will call it "planned obsolescence", but when companies like Qualcomm that produce most of the ICs that control wireless transmission/reception refuse to update drivers to work with newer versions of the Linux Kernel (i.e. those with security fixes), there's not a whole lot a vendor like Samsung can do.

It's time for you to upgrade.


----------



## SimonMatthews

garsh said:


> Yep. Unfortunately, that's the reality of smartphones. Pessimists will call it "planned obsolescence", but when companies like Qualcomm that produce most of the ICs that control wireless transmission/reception refuse to update drivers to work with newer versions of the Linux Kernel (i.e. those with security fixes), there's not a whole lot a vendor like Samsung can do.
> 
> It's time for you to upgrade.


Samsung make their own processors (Exynos) and Google will soon. Hopefully, Google will support their Pixel phones for longer.


----------



## Aero-D

SimonMatthews said:


> Samsung make their own processors (Exynos) and Google will soon. Hopefully, Google will support their Pixel phones for longer.


Does seem like the future. Hardware and software for full security solution.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

3.10.12-460 just installed. "minor fixes and improvements".


----------



## JeffC

Just got 3.10.12 too. 

Question: where are the release notes for the app?


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Just installed 3.10-13-469.

Again: "minor fixes and improvements".

(Tap the arrow by "What's New" to see what's new.)


----------



## Avid

Installed 3.10.14, minor improvements.


----------



## kornerz

Avid said:


> Installed 3.10.14, minor improvements.


Looks like this version allows one to manage subscriptions in app (via small "Manage Upgrades" link at the bottom of Upgrades page)


----------



## jmmdownhil

Has anyone gotten the new Android app 4.0?


----------



## NOGA$4ME

No...when I went into my Play Store on my phone, there was a "Couldn't Install" error next to the Tesla app, and when I selected Retry that went away, but it doesn't look any anything happened. The Play Store on my phone lists the Tesla app version 3.10.14-474 as being updated on Jul 16, 2021, whereas on the web (play.google.com) it shows the same version number but with an Aug 27, 2021 date (?)

So I guess we wait...


----------



## WonkoTheSane

jmmdownhil said:


> Has anyone gotten the new Android app 4.0?


I've had it for about a week. It appeared after I installed security updates to my Samsung 20. Not sure if there is a causal relationship between the two.


----------



## slotti

WonkoTheSane said:


> I've had it for about a week. It appeared after I installed security updates to my Samsung 20. Not sure if there is a causal relationship between the two.


completely killed smart summons for me. If I could, I would revert back.


----------



## jmmdownhil

WonkoTheSane said:


> I've had it for about a week. It appeared after I installed security updates to my Samsung 20. Not sure if there is a causal relationship between the two.


Thanks for the hint. Checked my Samsung Galaxy 10+ and there was a security update available, but after installation I could still not see App. 4.0 on the Play Store. Probably no cause and effect.


----------



## Rob D

4.0.1-646 was available in the Google Play store tonight when I checked. Installed fine on my Galaxy S10+ but I did have a spinning wait circle in the app for about a minute on first launch. No idea if that was expected or not.


----------



## garsh

OP Updated.



Bokonon said:


> (2021-09-08)
> 
> Refreshed vehicle and energy homepage
> Streamlined Summon experience
> Enhanced phone key support - vehicle no longer needs to be selected
> Send commands to vehicle immediately upon opening app
> Use Go Off-Grid to seamlessly disconnect your home from the Grid with Powerwall
> Shop the Tesla catalog and view and manage your orders (available in select countries)
> View Supercharging history and ability to pay outstanding Supercharging or service balance (available in select countries)


----------



## Perscitus

Only way for me to get these v4 updates including this latest build is to sideload them for some odd reason. Google Plays salt and peppering of dev pushed app updates has been meh for years and only getting worse.


----------



## Dave EV

Perscitus said:


> Only way for me to get these v4 updates including this latest build is to sideload them for some odd reason. Google Plays salt and peppering of dev pushed app updates has been meh for years and only getting worse.


Tesla is probably doing a staged rollout of the release on purpose.

If you want an update to an app to go out fast on the play store, you can tell it to.

Or if you want to have it go out slowly, you can do that, too, and halt the rollout at any time.


----------



## garsh

Perscitus said:


> Only way for me to get these v4 updates including this latest build is to sideload them for some odd reason.


Or, you could just be patient.

Companies can (and usually do) perform staged rollouts of new releases.
My Tesla app automatically updated about a week and a half after the release date listed in the app description.

Tesla hasn't updated the "current release" information in the Play store: it still lists 3.10.14-474
However, it now gives the "latest update" date as Sept 10, so I assume we're getting the same 4.0.2 bug-fix update that the iOS thread mentions.
I'll just wait and see when the app updates automatically for me again.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.teslamotors.tesla&hl=en_US&gl=US


----------



## Perscitus

Yes, v4.0.2-657 is out for Android dated 09-Sep-21. Works fine on v10/v11 and v12 beta running devices.


----------



## rrollens

Got it last night. Working great.


----------



## jmmdownhil

Just got 4.0 this morning in N.C.


----------



## Malaromane

It's a two-fer day for me. My Model 3 got the .32.10 software update this morning and now my Pixel 5 just got the updated mobile app. As others reported, startup of the app took a little longer the first time but after that everything is humming along nicely.


----------



## Dave EV

Malaromane said:


> It's a two-fer day for me. My Model 3 got the .32.10 software update this morning and now my Pixel 5 just got the updated mobile app. As others reported, startup of the app took a little longer the first time but after that everything is humming along nicely.


Same issue here loading the app for the first time, seemed to take quite a while. Version 4.0.2-657. Works great so far.


----------



## Grandbear

It seems like V4.0.2, at least on android, no longer shows the local superchargers and their status.


----------



## PNWmisty

Grandbear said:


> It seems like V4.0.2, at least on android, no longer shows the local superchargers and their status.


I'm on Android ver. 4.02.

Supercharger status shows up just fine.


----------



## Grandbear

PNWmisty said:


> I'm on Android ver. 4.02.
> 
> Supercharger status shows up just fine.


I'm thinking I wasn't clear. On the previous app version - 3.10xx, was a menu item called "Charging". When you clicked on that item, you would see the current charging status of your vehicle, and, if it was charging would give additional info about the charging process. If you scrolled down below the charging status, you would find a list of the 4 closest superchargers, distance from your car, along with the number of bays and number of bays available. Under that list would be a list of up to 4 destination chargers also. The list would be available regardless of whether you were charging your car or you were not charging and just curious. 
On the V4.02, the word Charging has been replaced with a lightening bolt and current status with details of a current charging process. The list has disappeared.


----------



## PNWmisty

Grandbear said:


> I'm thinking I wasn't clear. On the previous app version - 3.10xx, was a menu item called "Charging". When you clicked on that item, you would see the current charging status of your vehicle, and, if it was charging would give additional info about the charging process. If you scrolled down below the charging status, you would find a list of the 4 closest superchargers, distance from your car, along with the number of bays and number of bays available. Under that list would be a list of up to 4 destination chargers also. The list would be available regardless of whether you were charging your car or you were not charging and just curious.
> On the V4.02, the word Charging has been replaced with a lightening bolt and current status with details of a current charging process. The list has disappeared.


I like it, they brought the charging sub-menu to the main screen and eliminated that sub-menu. The closest Superchargers can be seen by looking at the map. It shows a red pin on every Supercharger and the number of available stalls are shown as the number inside each pin. If you touch a pin it will tell you how many total stalls there are (and how many are open).


----------



## tivoboy

On the android app, where is the software update available or progress lissed? I can’t seem to find it even when the car has a new update to be loaded, nor when it’s loading.


----------



## Feathermerchant

I got a notification to my phone like the old app. Then I was able to tell it to start by touching the notification. So it was not 'on the app' as such.


----------



## c-137

Same here with the update, had to walk to the car, touching the notification didn't do anything. And the above mentioned wheel when opening the app in the left upper corner never dissapears and keeps spinning endlessly


----------



## WonkoTheSane

Got "The Button" from 32.22, now I'm waiting for version 4.1 of the phone software.


----------



## davidviolin

Same.


WonkoTheSane said:


> Got "The Button" from 32.22, now I'm waiting for version 4.1 of the phone software.


In the same boat. Has anyone sideloaded the android 4.1 tesla app and can post a screenshot of how the driving score looks like? I'm curious...


----------



## Perscitus

Tesla app for Android v4.1.0-663 (dated 25-Sep-2021) is out.

Change log is fairly non-discriptive, unlike the equivalent from iOS. Here its the same as previous v4 builds:

Refreshed vehicle and energy homepage
Streamlined Summon experience
Enhanced phone key support - vehicle no longer needs to be selected
Send commands to vehicle immediately upon opening app
Use Go Off-Grid to seamlessly disconnect your home from the Grid with Powerwall
Shop the Tesla catalog and view and manage your orders (available in select countries)
View Supercharging history and ability to pay outstanding Supercharging or service balance (available in select countries)


----------



## Perscitus

Not sure what the previous posters mean re 'the button' and 'driving screen' or update notifications on the Android app?

I don't see much to any difference with v4 builds (including v4.1) charging info in the app, firmware/MCU update notifications etc.

Only minor cosmetic diff with v4.1 vs v4.0x I see on the charging screen is the inclusion of a real time updated range estimate next to the charging limit set while charging. It's meh, inaccurate as the normal MCU main screen field and fluctuates as you charge.

First two screencaps are from v4.1.x, last one is from v4.0.x


----------



## vinnie97

Will this latest version (4.1) be rolled out for older Android builds (8.0)?


----------



## Perscitus

I don't see why you cant install even today. Android v8 is not that old and the Tesla app supports v6 and up (for now) with v3/v4 builds. The app works fine under Android v10/11/12 beta, and should work ok under v8/9 too.


----------



## Dave EV

davidviolin said:


> Same.
> In the same boat. Has anyone sideloaded the android 4.1 tesla app and can post a screenshot of how the driving score looks like? I'm curious...


I sideloaded it using the APKmirror website and app, screenshots look just like all the other ones posted from iPhones.

Always seems to take a while for Tesla Android updates to get pushed out, makes me wonder if Tesla is using staged releases for Android builds for some reason...


----------



## WonkoTheSane

Has anyone gotten 4.1 from Google Play store?


----------



## Klaus-rf

WonkoTheSane said:


> Has anyone gotten 4.1 from Google Play store?


No - it's not there yet.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

I found this funny.


----------



## garsh

The play store website now shows an update dated Sept 29, but the version number is 4.0.2-657
My phone shows that same version came out on Sept 8.
Looks like the play store is in some strange in-between state. Hopefully 4.1 will start rolling out soon.
The Play App on my phone still shows 4.0.2 as the latest version.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.teslamotors.tesla


----------



## davidviolin

4.1.1 is now live on Google play store. Finally!


----------



## Kernal7

davidviolin said:


> 4.1.1 is now live on Google play store. Finally!


Unfortunately, many of us have not had it rolled out to our accounts. Google Play still shows 4.0.2-657 for me. I know I can use APKmirror but I prefer to install only from Google's official playstore.


----------



## slasher016

I don't see it in the app store either. The updates are always so slow to Android.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Same here. 

I was hoping to uninstall my current version and installing one with the proper dpi.


----------



## Ksb466

Why is it available for some in the store and not others?


----------



## Rick Steinwand

I cleared the cache in play store and still show last updated 9/8/2021.


----------



## Dave EV

Ksb466 said:


> Why is it available for some in the store and not others?


App developers can do staged rollouts in the Google Play store with all sorts of rules - apparently Tesla does this for some reason.


----------



## Perscitus

4.1.1-667 is out now, dated Oct-1st. 
Same update/change log as with the corresponding iOS update.


----------



## dspanogle

Dave EV said:


> I sideloaded it using the APKmirror website and app, screenshots look just like all the other ones posted from iPhones.
> 
> Always seems to take a while for Tesla Android updates to get pushed out, makes me wonder if Tesla is using staged releases for Android builds for some reason...


Android Teals App 4.1 from APKmirror shows Safety Score.


----------



## Kernal7

Kernal7 said:


> Unfortunately, many of us have not had it rolled out to our accounts. Google Play still shows 4.0.2-657 for me. I know I can use APKmirror but I prefer to install only from Google's official playstore.


I was able to download 4.1.1-667 from Google Play store just now. It shows the Safety Score also.


----------



## Dave EV

Kernal7 said:


> I was able to download 4.1.1-667 from Google Play store just now. It shows the Safety Score also.


Same here, despite having side-loaded it via APKMirror earlier...


----------



## EchoCharlie3189

Has anyone had any luck using the climate controls in the app? Turning on the climate in the old version of the app would turn the compressor on and cool/heat to the set temp. Now if you click the on button it just sets the HVAC to your most recent setting. If I turn the compressor off to just run the fan it won't turn it back on to cool the car down. 

Am I missing the compressor button somewhere? I see the seat heat and windshield defrost (front but not rear).


----------



## Perscitus

Android app updated to *v4.2.0-69*.
dated 15-Oct-2021.

Adjust Charge Current, Scheduled Departure or Scheduled Charging for your car's current location (*)
Enable Bioweapon Defense Mode on supported cars (*)
Access your car's Owner's Manual and updated video guides under the Service tab
View Solar troubleshooting steps and videos under the Energy Service tab

*Vehicle software version 2021.36+ required.


----------



## garsh

Perscitus said:


> Android app updated to *v4.2.0-69*.
> dated 15-Oct-2021.
> 
> Adjust Charge Current, Scheduled Departure or Scheduled Charging for your car's current location (*)
> Enable Bioweapon Defense Mode on supported cars (*)
> Access your car's Owner's Manual and updated video guides under the Service tab
> View Solar troubleshooting steps and videos under the Energy Service tab
> 
> *Vehicle software version 2021.36+ required.


Thanks.
Where did you find this info?
When I check the website, I see 4.1.1.
When I check the Play store on my phone, I see 4.2.0-693 as the version, but the release notes are the same as for 4.1.1 on the website. I don't see the notes you included here.


----------



## kornerz

garsh said:


> Thanks.
> Where did you find this info?
> When I check the website, I see 4.1.1.
> When I check the Play store on my phone, I see 4.2.0-693 as the version, but the release notes are the same as for 4.1.1 on the website. I don't see the notes you included here.


It's only starting to roll out - so you will only see new release notes on play.google.com if rollout reached you.
Latest release notes can be found, for example, on APKMirror: https://www.apkmirror.com/apk/tesla-motors-inc/tesla-motors/tesla-motors-4-2-0-693-release/


----------



## kornerz

Looks like a new feature in the latest app version:


----------



## pweady

Just updated to 4.2.2-737. Has a widget but it doesn't do much.


----------



## Ksb466

Why doesn’t the widget have the quick start buttons like iOS does? Seems like same version #.


----------



## Kernal7

Android app updated to *v4.2.3-742*
dated 28-Oct-2021.

Seems to be the same "What's New" list:
- New Android widgets to view vehicle status
- Solar and Powerwall supports Tesla-maintained utility rate plans. Utility rate plans now support seasons, multiple peak periods, and buy & sell energy prices
- Powerwall's Time-Based Control mode supports the updated rate plans to more accurately use energy from Powerwall when power is expensive and charge from other sources when power is at its cheapest


----------



## Kernal7

Does anyone know if the android Tesla app supports the "live view" in 2021.36.8+? I cannot bring any cameras up in my android v4.2.3-742 app.


----------



## 3V Pilot

Kernal7 said:


> Does anyone know if the android Tesla app supports the "live view" in 2021.36.8+? I cannot bring any cameras up in my android v4.2.3-742 app.


Not yet for android. If you have an iPad or apple device you can view the cameras. I think there might be a way to "side load" and APK version of the app for android but I'm no expert there and I'll wait for the regular Google play store version.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

3V Pilot said:


> Not yet for android. If you have an iPad or apple device you can view the cameras. I think there might be a way to "side load" and APK version of the app for android but I'm no expert there and I'll wait for the regular Google play store version.


I just checked ApkMirror and doesn't look like there's support for the sentry cameras yet.

https://www.apkmirror.com/apk/tesla-motors-inc/tesla-motors/


----------



## Rick Steinwand

4.3.0-766 just dropped. Downloading now. (Need to figure out which version I need again. )



> App Version 4.3
> 
> - Customize quick controls on vehicle homepage with a long press
> 
> - Adjust Cabin Overheat Protection
> 
> - Widget improvements
> 
> - Sentry Mode Live Camera Access on supported cars in select countries (*)
> 
> *Vehicle software version 2021.40.5+ required.


https://www.apkmirror.com/apk/tesla-motors-inc/tesla-motors/#description


----------



## Rick Steinwand

I installed the bundle version again on my Pixel 4a5g. Need to install APKMirror Installer first.

Sentry Mode Live Camera works great.


----------



## Malaromane

Oddly, I found that after upgrading to the latest app, my Tesla widget stopped working and just kept reporting "Unable to load". Ended up having to reboot my phone to get it working again.

App still seems to have the bug where the scheduled charging time reverts to "00:00" after a couple of seconds regardless of what you set it to.


----------



## wackojacko

anyone else load 4.3 and get UNLOCK BONNET REAR BOOT as your option in the notification pane? chip chip cheerio I guess


----------



## Ksb466

Finally seeing 4.3 in Play Store. Widget with instant select and sentry cam both there. nice


----------



## Perscitus

*v4.3.1-777 finally dropped on Android devices as of 07-Dec-2021, as usual lagging behind iOS release.*
- Customize quick controls on vehicle homepage with a long press
- Adjust Cabin Overheat Protection
- Widget improvements
- Sentry Mode Live Camera Access on supported cars in select countries (*)

*Vehicle software version 2021.40.5+ required.


----------



## Kernal7

Perscitus said:


> - Sentry Mode Live Camera Access on supported cars in select countries (*)
> *Vehicle software version 2021.40.5+ required.


Well, I guess I will stay on 4.3.0-766 as I can access the Sentry Mode Live cameras while still on 2021.36.8.x .

Since the FSD betas have not gone to 2021.40.5+ yet, I assume updating to the latest app will lose access to the cameras.


----------



## M3OC Rules

Kernal7 said:


> Well, I guess I will stay on 4.3.0-766 as I can access the Sentry Mode Live cameras while still on 2021.36.8.x .
> 
> Since the FSD betas have not gone to 2021.40.5+ yet, I assume updating to the latest app will lose access to the cameras.


Nope. It still works. I have FSD Beta and just verified I can do live camera.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

It's on ApkMirror too. https://www.apkmirror.com/apk/tesla-motors-inc/tesla-motors/#whatsnew

And Play Store just upgraded me today.


----------



## rrollens

Would appreciate some help... I have the latest version of Android app. The app works fine communicating with the car, but the car fails to send any and all Notifications to the app. I have all the Notifications on the app turned on, but I never receive any Notifications from the car to the app. Any ideas for a fix? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chris350

I get some notifications, but only a few... Started with this new version


----------



## kornerz

There is a new version, 4.4.0-810.
Release notes:
- Tesla Insurance policy holders can initiate and manage claims
- Support for bringing disconnected Powerwalls back onto Wi-Fi

Also, for me it switched to Imperial units from Metric in app, and changing unit preferences in car does not affect that "feature".


----------



## davidviolin

I got 4.4.1-824 today. Doesn't seem to be any major changes. Also changed my phone to Fahrenheit from Celsius somehow. Weird.


----------



## Perscitus

Yeah 4.4.1-824 came out yesterday. Meh changes:

- Tesla Insurance policy holders can initiate and manage claims
- Support for bringing disconnected Powerwalls back onto Wi-Fi


----------



## davidviolin

4.4.2-828 has arrived. As far as I can tell it fixes the Imperial vs Metric change in the app. It's now back to Metric which is what the car is on.


----------



## Perscitus

*v4.4.4-847*
out in the wild as of 12-Jan-2022:

- Tesla Insurance policy holders can initiate and manage claims
- Support for bringing disconnected Powerwalls back onto Wi-Fi

Hopefully they also fixed the SoC discrepency between what's reported by the app vs seen on the MCU screen that's crept in with either v11 MCU software or the last few v4 builds of the phone app.


----------



## pweady

Just updated to 4.5.0-858.


----------



## slave0418

pweady said:


> Just updated to 4.5.0-858.


Why are you doing this?


----------



## pweady

Just updated to 4.5.0-858


slave0418 said:


> Why are you doing this?


Just reporting that there's a new version of the app for Android. The title of the thread needs to be updated.


----------



## slave0418

pweady said:


> Just updated to 4.5.0-858
> 
> Just reporting that there's a new version of the app for Android. The title of the thread needs to be updated.


After you posted it, I could not find it for 2 days.Sorry.


----------



## pweady

slave0418 said:


> After you posted it, I could not find it for 2 days.Sorry.


No worries. BTW, 4.5.1-864 is out for Android now too. It adds the Charge Stats.


----------



## wackojacko

Charge stats is cool, but I think it only included the amount in the battery. Wife was plugged in for 13 hours on a level 1, mobile connector, at work and only says 9kw. Should have been more like 16. I suspect the difference was keeping battery warm and preheating when she left. 

The charge stats should give the real total of charging costs, or better break it down to battery and other.


----------



## Dave EV

pweady said:


> No worries. BTW, 4.5.1-864 is out for Android now too. It adds the Charge Stats.


Cool - but pretty annoying how slow Tesla is at rolling out updates to Android - still stuck on 4.4.4-847.


----------



## davidviolin

Dave EV said:


> Cool - but pretty annoying how slow Tesla is at rolling out updates to Android - still stuck on 4.4.4-847.


Maybe try apk mirror and sideload?


----------



## Dave EV

davidviolin said:


> Maybe try apk mirror and sideload?


Have done that before, it's a bit of a pain and only worth it for features I can't wait for...


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Dave EV said:


> Have done that before, it's a bit of a pain and only worth it for features I can't wait for...


I played with it on my iPad, and it's not worth the trouble to go the apk mirror path in my opinion. I can wait.


----------



## Malaromane

Just got the updated Android app. Was trying to update my time-of-use hours and prices for home charging but when I get to the screen where you enter the various rates (with the "Buy" and "Sell" fields), I can't enter any values into those fields. They just default to "CA$0.00" and resist all attempts to edit them. 

Is anyone else having this issue by any chance?


----------



## GDN

Malaromane said:


> Just got the updated Android app. Was trying to update my time-of-use hours and prices for home charging but when I get to the screen where you enter the various rates (with the "Buy" and "Sell" fields), I can't enter any values into those fields. They just default to "CA$0.00" and resist all attempts to edit them.
> 
> Is anyone else having this issue by any chance?


Didn't realize you could customize those costs. I know you are speaking of Android, but for comparison I tried on my iPhone and it did let me add and set rates. I wasn't aware you could customize until you noted it.


----------



## wackojacko

Malaromane said:


> Just got the updated Android app. Was trying to update my time-of-use hours and prices for home charging but when I get to the screen where you enter the various rates (with the "Buy" and "Sell" fields), I can't enter any values into those fields. They just default to "CA$0.00" and resist all attempts to edit them.
> 
> Is anyone else having this issue by any chance?


try holding and selecting the 0, I had some trouble but after playing for a bit I think this worked. once it's highlighted then type. the I think I did not type 0.13, but rather 13 and it filled from right to left.

hope this helps.


----------



## slotti

I am on 4.5.1-864, but don't have the charge stats. Does this require a specific firmware on the car?


----------



## Malaromane

wackojacko said:


> try holding and selecting the 0, I had some trouble but after playing for a bit I think this worked. once it's highlighted then type. the I think I did not type 0.13, but rather 13 and it filled from right to left.
> 
> hope this helps.


I've tried every way from Sunday to edit the price fields and nothing works. I ended up Just choosing one of the pre-canned suppliers. The TOU pricing is actually higher than what I pay so at least when the app tells me what I've spent on charging, it's actually a "worst case scenario" and I really haven't spent that much.


----------



## WonkoTheSane

Anyone had any luck with the widget? I just don't trust it. If I need to preheat the cabin I just open the app. Tapping the fan button on the widget never seems to work for me.


----------



## Ksb466

WonkoTheSane said:


> Anyone had any luck with the widget? I just don't trust it. If I need to preheat the cabin I just open the app. Tapping the fan button on the widget never seems to work for me.


I think when you tap the widget it's doing 2 things, first connecting the app to car and second activating the selected feature. Often that first task fails, so you can't push it and forget it. Forever, opening the app has often required I refresh the app more than once so the same connection problem interferes here.


----------



## pweady

Looks like version 4.6.0-885 is now out. I didn't notice any big changes.


----------



## Kernal7

Just updated to v4.6.1-891. No listed changes


----------



## Rick Rollens

Can't get any Notifications listed on the App to work for some time now. Any suggestions?


----------



## Rick Steinwand

I've noticed I have to close the app in the last few weeks. 

I'll open the app and notice I can't scroll it, so swipe it away and then it's good when i reopen it.


----------



## davidviolin

Downloaded 4.7.3-983 today. Released on april 12. Changelog below.

Storm Watch status and event opt-out for Powerwall
Reorganized Solar and Powerwall settings to focus on your Home


----------



## davidviolin

4.8.0-1025 out today. Changelog:

Manage lease returns and ability to transfer car ownership in select countries
View status and updates of open energy service cases


----------



## Rick Steinwand

I have a pending Y delivery (without a VIN) that occupies a screen in the app.

I don't know if this has been mentioned, but if I click "view", I get 5 tabs:

Schedule - Estimated Delivery Date, Schedule Delivery
Insurance - Provide Proof of Insurance
Final Payment - Make Your Final Payment
Agreements - Review Agreements
Accept - Accept Delivery
Maybe this has been there for awhile and I didn't know about it until now.

EDIT: Just confirmed these screens are not displayed in Play Store.


----------



## Lgkahn

be warned latest 4.8.x removed battery status when setting charge level etc. in miles only percentage now.. wtf.. i am reinstalling older verison.


----------



## Power Surge

Lgkahn said:


> be warned latest 4.8.x removed battery status in miles only percentage now.. wtf.. i am reinstalling older verison.


Are you sure? Mine still toggles between percent and miles.

On a side note, is there a way to make the "1" notification bubble on the app icon go away?


----------



## Lgkahn

yep gone at least in android app. on android 11.. i removed , reinstalled and re-setup my key and it is back to miles again.. mine would not toggle. i guess it could be a bug.. but i searched and others were complaining about the same issue. it does toggle in the car. I dont see a way to toggle in the app.. but the car was set to miles and that is what was showing but the app was incorrectly showing percentage..


----------



## Power Surge

Lgkahn said:


> yep gone at least in android app. on android 11.. i removed , reinstalled and re-setup my key and it is back to miles again.. mine would not toggle. i guess it could be a bug.. but i searched and others were complaining about the same issue. it does toggle in the car. I dont see a way to toggle in the app.. but the car was set to miles and that is what was showing but the app was incorrectly showing percentage..


Hmm ok. I just updated my app to the newest version after reading your post. I can still toggle between miles and percent by tapping the number on the main screen. Android samsung galaxy.


----------



## garsh

Lgkahn said:


> be warned latest 4.8.x removed battery status when setting charge level etc. in miles only percentage now.. wtf.. i am reinstalling older verison.


I'm running 4.8.0. Tapping the battery level toggles between miles and percent for me.

But you mentioned "when setting charge level". I don't have it plugged in right now, but IIRC it would show both miles and percentage only while I was actively changing the charging level. I'll try to remember to check if that has changed the next time I plug in.


----------



## Lgkahn

i am not talking about the percentage or miles avail at the top of the app. yes that toggles i am talking about the white miles/percentage above the green bar in the middle charGING area.. (after the text "Charge limit") that is what no longer shows mileage when sliding the bar or ever for me in the new app.


----------



## Power Surge

Lgkahn said:


> i am not talking about the percentage or miles avail at the top of the app. yes that toggles i am talking about the white miles/percentage above the green bar in the middle charGING area.. (after the text "Charge limit") that is what no longer shows mileage when sliding the bar or ever for me in the new app.


Sorry, I misunderstood then. I have not tried that because I never use miles when charging.


----------



## garsh

Lgkahn said:


> i am not talking about the percentage or miles avail at the top of the app. yes that toggles i am talking about the white miles/percentage above the green bar in the middle charGING area.. (after the text "Charge limit") that is what no longer shows mileage when sliding the bar or ever for me in the new app.


I can confirm that 4.8.0 is no longer showing projected miles when you adjust the charging level.


----------



## Avid

Downloaded 4.9.0-1051 today, didn't see anything new in UI.


----------



## Kernal7

Avid said:


> Downloaded 4.9.0-1051 today, didn't see anything new in UI.


I think the recalls are now listed under the service menu


----------



## Avid

4.9.1-1067 is available, minor fixes and improvements.


----------



## pweady

Recently updated to 4.11.0-1155. Minor fixes.


----------



## Perscitus

This thread (given its generic title, lack of updates since July, etc and especially when compared to the iOS equivalent) has gone rather stale.

Guess more Tesla owners, particularly those who joined the bandwagon in the past 2-3 years, appear to be iOS users. Somewhat interesting if true. Still, surprising to see so little parallel Android talk. 

In any case, bumping this puppy back up.
*Latest Android build released late August (29/30th) v4.12.0-1257 *Usual generic release notes: bug fixes and various improvements. No mention of Android 13 support or any new features. Yawn.


----------



## kornerz

Perscitus said:


> This thread (given its generic title, lack of updates since July, etc and especially when compared to the iOS equivalent) has gone rather stale.
> 
> Guess more Tesla owners, particularly those who joined the bandwagon in the past 2-3 years, appear to be iOS users. Somewhat interesting if true. Still, surprising to see so little parallel Android talk.
> 
> In any case, bumping this puppy back up.
> *Latest Android build released late August (29/30th) v4.12.0-1257 *Usual generic release notes: bug fixes and various improvements. No mention of Android 13 support or any new features. Yawn.


Android Tesla users are still alive, it's just that app updates did not contain anything interesting lately.
As for Android 13 support - app is perfectly running on A13, so maybe there's nothing to update for support?


----------



## JML

I got 4.12.1-1271, and now I have a new key icon on the widget. My first thought was that maybe it meant a phone key was in range, but after turning off bluetooth on all of the phone keys, the icon remains even after forcing the widget to refresh.


----------



## Avid

What model do you have? I downloaded about 2 days ago and no key symbol.


----------



## JML

Avid said:


> What model do you have?


I think my car is in your signature!

Still holding my breath through my second week without a warranty on my 3.

When the car is in sentry mode I get a red dot in the widget. When both the car is not in sentry mode, and I refresh the widget, the dot disappears. I've not been able to get that key icon to go away, regardless of how far away the phones are, and how many times I refresh.


----------



## Avid

Got a couple weeks left in my warranty, interesting about the key icon, a bit of a mystery.


----------



## Perscitus

There are a few new icons with the 4.12 builds (iOS just got 4.13 which seems to fix the TPMS LVB drain and/or whatever was causing the HV connector cycling). 

From the TPMS icon in the upper right, to the Specs and Warranty and Manage Drivers buttons to the far bottom (below the ODO and car software build).

I also dont have the key icon (two phone keys, two keycards, no fob, no sentry, car unlocked or locked, phone key on or off).


----------

